# Sonic Generations???



## bigduo209 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Sonic 'Generations' Sneek Peek
*[YOUTUBE]JbGEzP01tkM[/YOUTUBE]

New and old-school Sonic together? Sega has my interest at least...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2011)

...really? You haven't learned anything from history?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2011)

I dunno, Hang, Unleashed and Colors were successes in my book.

This looks phenomenal, my attention has been caught.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 7, 2011)

Classic Sonic design is so superior, seeing them side by side just makes it more obvious.


----------



## DanE (Apr 7, 2011)

Fat Classic Sonic vs Slim Modern Sonic, if its 2d camera screen ill check it out.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Classic Sonic design is so superior, seeing them side by side just makes it more obvious.



I beg to differ.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 7, 2011)

This going to be like Sonic Adventure, or more like classic 2D Sonic side scrolling with 3D graphics?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 7, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Classic Sonic design is so superior, seeing them side by side just makes it more obvious.


Oh yeah definitely. 

I'm hoping this will be like a classic platformer sonic with awesome 3d graphics. Will keep looking into this one for sure.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2011)

I want it to play like Adventure.

Offers exploring and puzzles, but also has high speed sections.

No on-rail BS.


----------



## DanE (Apr 7, 2011)

I just want non stop speed.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 7, 2011)

Classic Sonic is _so_ much better. From what that teaser showed, it's entirely possible that Robotnik has somehow altered the past - which is slowly erasing the present - and thus Sonic is teaming up with his classic self to defeat Robotnik in both timelines.


----------



## VioNi (Apr 7, 2011)

I just hope it's good.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, Colors was decent so...I might put an eye on this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2011)

I want more Sonic, and good Sonic


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 7, 2011)

Uh oh...

Are they going to ruin Classic Sonic now, too? Is that this games gimmick?


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Apr 8, 2011)

This will be loved by all and called the best sonic game ever if fan expatiation and hype are 100% meant, or be hated and belittled by the fandumb if even1% of it is not.

The Sonic fandom is like that. I'm looking forward to seeing what gameplay is like myself.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Sonic classic?


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Old school Sonic?



The "true" Sonic has came back for me to take me to the Promised Lands! Praise be to True Sonic!


----------



## Majinvergil (Apr 8, 2011)

Yay another Sonic game.


Just hope this one does not suck.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, SEGA. You have my attention. You've earned my good graces with Colors, S4 and (to a certain extent) Unleashed. Show me what you got.





Hangatýr said:


> ...really? You haven't learned anything from history?





Goofy Titan said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> Are they going to ruin Classic Sonic now, too? Is that this games gimmick?



Oh, u gaiz 
Nice to see you're not missing a step




SunnyMoonstone said:


> This will be loved by all and called the best sonic game ever if fan expatiation and hype are 100% meant, or be hated and belittled by the fandumb if even1% of it is not.
> 
> The Sonic fandom is like that. I'm looking forward to seeing what gameplay is like myself.



Agreed. But isn't that why we love them?

Gonna be interesting to see what the premise of this game is. And 3D classic Sonic equals YES! Keeping my eye on this.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 9, 2011)

It'll be Rush age.

I can't believe people are going nuts over a design... One that by the standpoint for the series was only used for eight years compared to the "New" Sonic's twelve. (seven to thirteen if the Japanese release of Adventure is withstanding)

"We're improving! We're going back to our roots!" So why pump out a new Sonic game in time for the holidays every year instead of actually taking time to make it, yunno, good? Why not put Sonic on the backburner for a year and work on another franchise, yunno, so it takes something to remind us that SEGA has other franchises.

I can already see the Sonic cycle returning with full force, judging from Youtube comments...

"They're pleasing the fans! We have our beady eyed Sonic back! Sonic is saved!!! Take that Mario!!!"

Ugh... I'm about ready to burst into a rage about everything... Not here though...


----------



## Majinvergil (Apr 9, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It'll be Rush age.
> 
> I can't believe people are going nuts over a design... One that by the standpoint for the series was only used for eight years compared to the "New" Sonic's twelve. (seven to thirteen if the Japanese release of Adventure is withstanding)
> 
> ...


Because why take time on it if they already know hardcore sonic fans will eat there shit.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2011)

I really hope there's more of Sonic's friends than just Tails in this game.

I miss Knuckles and Shadow.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 9, 2011)

As always im prepared for failure but Sega has been doing good the last few years. Looks like this is what S4 should of been, even though S4 wasnt all _that _bad. Just not good enough.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I really hope there's more of Sonic's friends than just Tails in this game.
> 
> I miss Knuckles and Shadow.


No, just... no.

I thought the day levels in Unleashed and levels in Sonic Colors were better than previous efforts, but weren't good enough.

The execution when certain objects fall over was really off (they don't respawn properly), and they need to get rid of lives system. 

The kind of levels these new Sonic games are doing (being 3D and all) aren't right for an old-school lives system.

They got the concept down in the past 2 games, but now the Sonic Team needs to polish and refine that same concept.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> No, just... no.



Yes, just... yes.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2011)

Actually, I see where Stunna's coming from. Where the hell are Knuckles and Amy? I understand scrapping the other cast (and as far as Sonic Team is concerned, canonically Shadow is dead), but those two are still from the beloved side scrolling days. Ah well.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm still mad about SEGA discontinuing most of the 2000 games from canon.

However, Shadow's not one of those things. _Heroes_ is still canon, so Shadow's alive


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 9, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Actually, I see where Stunna's coming from. Where the hell are Knuckles and Amy?



I can understand Knux, but you want Amy as a playable character???



Stunna said:


> I'm still mad about SEGA discontinuing most of the 2000 games from canon.



When did this happen?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2011)

Playable? Not really. To exist? Wouldn't hurt. Especially since she made it in before the fanbase's sudden hatred for woodland creatures.

And Sonic Team, in an effort to improve their image, told the fanbase to forget that many of their spinoff games and projects with low metascores ever existed. They even pulled copies of some of their games off the shelves and hulted further production. I think it was somewhere around the time S4: Ep 1 was nearing release.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2011)

I like for characters like Amy and Team Chaotix to be playable.

Just not mandatory.

And for the love of- will someone bring Cream back?!?!


----------



## Gallant (Apr 9, 2011)

If they can build on what they did with Sonic Colors I'm game for this.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I like for characters like *Amy* and *Team Chaotix* to be playable.
> 
> Just not mandatory.
> 
> And for the love of- will someone bring Cream back?!?!



Come on dude Amy and ALL of Team chaotix I'm cool for this for the playable charecters

Sonic
Tails
Knux
Shadow 
I think asking for chaotix is a little much be if I had to it would be espio and mighty


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 10, 2011)

Classic Sonic?

Interesting.


----------



## Bender (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice 

I wanna see Hyper Sonic 

Also seeing as how Silver is loved in the Archies comic I want Sega to try again with him in Sonic Generations. 

I know they can make him work if they try. 

Also continue from where Sonic Adventure 2 left off goddamit!


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Apr 10, 2011)

I hate when characters show up are in these games pointlessly,(I'm looking at you Amy Rose) but hate more when when they should be involved in events going on yet don't show up at all!

So I happen what ever the story of this one is they add those that should have connection to it in.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Classic Sonic is _so_ much better. From what that teaser showed, it's entirely possible that *Robotnik has somehow altered the past* - which is slowly erasing the present - and thus Sonic is teaming up with his classic self to defeat Robotnik in both timelines.


SOnic CD style!!!!


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Apr 15, 2011)

The differences aren't very striking... I think this shows just how much people have blown the style of the old Sonic out of proportion. When side by side like this.... there's really not much difference or change.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 15, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> SOnic CD style!!!!



Even though they won't, Sega could easily make the story of this game "CD" Sonic went to the future and met up with his future self or something.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2011)

I want the game to feature different, alternate time lines, sort of like Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions, but replace dimensions with time lines.

They should pull something where Eggman Nega sends back a powerful version of Metal-Sonic to kill Sonic in the past, and Silver is sent back to protect him, ala Terminator 2.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 15, 2011)

Its most likely going 2 b a TMNT 4EVER setup story wise


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope it's more of an optional thing where old-school Sonic is just 2D gameplay, and new-school Sonic is 3D gameplay.

I'd hate for it to be like Unleashed where you have through both to play the stuff you like (the daytime levels).


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2011)

I want pure three dimensional gameplay like the Adventure games.


----------



## bobby8685 (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh to see us Sonic fans give a crap about this game and still beg for it to be good.  We will never learn.  The video looks great but I know in my heart SEGA will ruin it.  They always do.  Its too a point where if the Sonic game is OK or not bad, its win.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2011)

Reading that just got me super stoked for this!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2011)

Perfect, SEGA has taken the smart route and permitted players to get the best of both worlds.

I'm glad they're really appealing to both fans of 3D and 2D gameplay.

And you know it's gotta be something, even IGN is praising it so far.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 18, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I hope it's more of an optional thing where old-school Sonic is just 2D gameplay, and new-school Sonic is 3D gameplay.
> 
> I'd hate for it to be like Unleashed where you have through both to play the stuff you like (the daytime levels).





Falcon said:


> Reading that just got me super stoked for this!



So now Sega has went from having my interest, to getting my hopes up? Keep it up Sega, keep it up...


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2011)

Gameplay footage:


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for link, but here's the youtube version too:


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 18, 2011)

I want to see this guys reaction to the game
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8sxB-tNjp8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

After seeing that IGN bit and the preview vid, this damn goofy grin on my face won't go away.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 18, 2011)

Jallel White for classic sonic anyone


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 18, 2011)

That trailer looks great, amazing even.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2011)

footage here.

Suffice to say, as long as Modern Sonic sticks to similar gameplay as in Colors, and no other gimmicks are added, we have one of the better platformers on our hands this year.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, the speed isn't too slow in the 3D game for once.

I hope there are more enemies in the stages in the final build. I always felt later Sonic games suffered from not having a diverse roster of stage enemies.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 18, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Wow, the speed isn't too slow in the 3D game for once.
> 
> I hope there are more enemies in the stages in the final build. I always felt later Sonic games suffered from not having a diverse roster of stage enemies.



In Unleashed and Colors I hated some of the cheap pitfalls placed in the levels. Whether you're going normal speed or faster it was difficult to see when to jump, and how certain platforms/floors would fall faster than you could run or jump to another object.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 18, 2011)

the graphics are so good they kinda remind me of this, the hedgehog engine is a beast
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxXycBv3Rlk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> In Unleashed and Colors I hated some of the cheap pitfalls placed in the levels. Whether you're going normal speed or faster it was difficult to see when to jump, and how certain platforms/floors would fall faster than you could run or jump to another object.



I never played those games so i can't comment on them.

I hate pitfalls in place of actual enemies in platformers. Seems so cheap.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

Isn't that what makes them platformers? 
Take away the pitfalls, floating/moving islands and dangerous ledges and it might as well be a beat-'em-up.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, but when you're moving at breakneck speeds, it's hard to predict when they come up, without wasting lives on trial and error, which is an unfortunate drawback to Sonic games of late.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

Noted. That's what bugged me about Unleashed day stages. Colors didn't suffer this problem much, unless you were holding down the boost button with all your might on every stage, in which case you deserve to take frequent plunges. 

Anyway, I was moreso replying to S.A.F.'s comment saying pitfalls in platformers in general was cheap.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2011)

I still haven't played Colors.

I didn't want to dust off my Wii. Do they have a 360 adaption?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep. Generations from the look of it 
otherwise, sorry no.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

according to some translations from the vid Goofy posted, "Tails, Knux, Shadow, etc." will be "appearing" in the game.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2011)

Perfect.

It would be cool if there was a "Classic" Shadow.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz8P5DDToEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2011)

Knux > Shadow as a rival.  Then again.. Tails > *.* as non-main characters.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 20, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> *Knux > Shadow* as a rival.  Then again.. Tails > *.* as non-main characters.



What is this I don't even.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 20, 2011)

knux>>>>>>shadow


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 20, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> knux>>>>>>shadow



You guys are crazy  I love both chars but shadow is more BA to me. I'm glad they will both be in the game though. Can't wait to see retro Shadow.


----------



## ElementX (Apr 20, 2011)

Knuckles will ALWAYS be ahead of Shadow. And I'm not a Shadow hater, but that's just the way it is for me. 

Knuckles is Sonic's main friend/rival. To me Shadow shouldn't get too heroic. He's the most effective as an antagonist, sometimes anti-hero.

Oh and yeah this game is looking amazing.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz8P5DDToEQ[/YOUTUBE]



The game is looking amazing


----------



## ElementX (Apr 21, 2011)

What zones/stages are you hoping get adapted in this game? 

A few of mine: 

Chemical Plant
Hydrocity
Ice Cap
Sandopolis/Pyramid Cave
Stardust Speedway
Windy Valley
Speed Highway
City Escape 
Green Forest 

I'm guessing we will get about 10 zones, but who knows?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2011)

To be honest, I don't care. I'd like to be pleasantly surprised. When it comes to Sonic stages from Sonic 1 to Sonic Adventure 2 (The range I'm sure is being used in this game), there aren't any I really see as head and shoulders above the rest. Seeing an HD update and hearing a modern remix of any of the zones/stages would be cool.

Mmmm... that said... I do have a special place in my heart for *Mystic Cave Zone*. With the atmosphere and funky music of that stage, seeing how they handle a recreation would be interesting to say the least 

Speaking of music, from the sound of the Green Hill Zone [Modern Sonic] remix, the composers are looking to slap us in the face with another awesome soundtrack when Generations drops. Even if the game ends up being lackluster, it's nice that the composers still know what they're doing 
(Sonic 4 notwithstanding).


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 21, 2011)

Its not just Knuckles,Shadow,n Tails appearing 
It was stated that Sonic n friends,not just those 3,will appear as well adding either something gameplay wise or story wise 
Also no multiplayer 4 this game as they r working on the best single player Sonic experience.
Stages will go from Sonic 1 2 the Adventure series,maybe a few from Unleashed
They r trying 2 add the best of both classic n modern gameplay styles 
Also apparently Color returns 2 the world map with each stage u complete 

Story wise
Sonic n friends get lost in a time warp apparently n end up meeting there younger(classic)selves


----------



## beues (Apr 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Knux > Shadow as a rival.  Then again.. Tails > *.* as non-main characters.





cnorwood said:


> knux>>>>>>shadow





ElementX said:


> Knuckles will ALWAYS be ahead of Shadow. And I'm not a Shadow hater, but that's just the way it is for me.
> 
> Knuckles is Sonic's main friend/rival. To me Shadow shouldn't get too heroic. He's the most effective as an antagonist, sometimes anti-hero.
> 
> Oh and yeah this game is looking amazing.


This is simply wrong.

You guys are wrong.

Shadow > Knuckles in everything.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 21, 2011)

beues said:


> This is simply wrong.
> 
> You guys are wrong.
> 
> Shadow > Knuckles in everything.



obviously a younger fan


----------



## beues (Apr 21, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> obviously a younger fan


I have played all the games and out of all of them, Shadow was easily the coolest and most impressive after Sonic.

Knuckles is a chump and has been a buttmonkey to Sonic since after he debut.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2011)

Knuckles _has_ been a joke as of late.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 21, 2011)

beues said:


> I have played all the games and out of all of them, Shadow was easily the coolest and most impressive after Sonic.
> 
> Knuckles is a chump and has been a buttmonkey to Sonic since after he debut.



obviously a younger fan


----------



## The810kid (Apr 21, 2011)

I like knucks but I like original SA 2 David Humphrey voiced Shadow more than any other knuckles this game looks amazing I'm hoping for many stages


----------



## ElementX (Apr 21, 2011)

They should bring back the special stages too.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like its turning out to be a good game


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 21, 2011)

The only thing I'd change about modern Sonic's gameplay is add a Viewtiful Joe type of gameplay twist to it.

Basically keep the boost meter but use it for a slowdown mechanic too, that way you could use boost or slowdown at certain crucial moments and have to count how many times you use both since you're relying on the one meter.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2011)

Most definitely.

I loved that about Sonic and the Secret Rings; you could speed up, or slow down.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2011)

I have to say, that could actually be pretty awesome. Add a reaction trick or shortcut in parts of the stages every now and then that could only be accomplished by the slowdown mechanic.

Eh, but part of what makes speed sections like what we saw in Unleashed and Colors so fun was finally mastering the stage to memory and jumping/dodging/boosting at the right time to finish it in record times.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2011)

this is looking great


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 22, 2011)

> Its not just Knuckles,Shadow,n Tails appearing
> It was stated that Sonic n friends,not just those 3,will appear as well adding either something gameplay wise or story wise
> Also no multiplayer 4 this game as they r working on the best single player Sonic experience.
> Stages will go from Sonic 1 2 the Adventure series,maybe a few from Unleashed
> ...


Actual info in case u missed it


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2011)

You guys are getting your hopes up

you should know better by now


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah.

By now I know that a lot of Sonic games, at least of late, aren't as bad as people claim.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 22, 2011)

> Its not just Knuckles,Shadow,n Tails appearing
> It was stated that Sonic n friends,*not just those 3,*will appear as well adding either something gameplay wise or story wise
> Also no multiplayer 4 this game as they r working on the best single player Sonic experience.
> Stages will go from Sonic 1 2 the Adventure series,maybe a few from Unleashed
> ...



NOOOOOO this is how they fuck up, who else do they need ?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2011)

They need Cream.

She hasn't been in a game since Shadow the Hedgehog.

Wait, was she in Brotherhood?

Whatever, it's non-canon (unfortunately) now, anyway.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> NOOOOOO this is how they fuck up, who else do they need ?



Most likely everyone from Sonic 1 upto SA2 but since time travel is involved Silver/Blaze would also make sense n b4 u cry foul not all of them r playable or impact gameplay some will make cameos


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 22, 2011)

Seems like this video have not been posted yet.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdID58d0A6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh my god!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2011)

Technically, it has, but it's nice to see/hear the footage without the interview interrupting it. And there's an extra 20 seconds or so of Modern Sonic footage. Thanks for posting.

Nice to see they fixed the ring-loss behavior. I hated that they flew all over the damn place in Colors.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2011)

Whoa, was that combo system in Colors?

That was sweet.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2011)

Sure was. Hopefully they make it a bit more challenging in this game though. In Colors, all you had to do was rape the A button. Having a Simon Says method of comboing, or hell, even a timing mechanic would be nice.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 22, 2011)

Just confirmed Classic Sonic will b mute in the game im guessing that if other classic characters will appear they will b mute as well
The Modern cast however will talk 
Also both Modern n Classic Sonic will each have there own set of physics
Classic Sonic's will b intune with the classics n not like episode 4
Modern will play like the modern games


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2011)

What?

Where did you read that Classic Sonic will be mute?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What?
> 
> Where did you read that Classic Sonic will be mute?



I'm a member of the SEGA forums we get info there 1st since its SEGA


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2011)

Really?

I'm not writing you off, but can you provide a link or something?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Really?
> 
> I'm not writing you off, but can you provide a link or something?



Here u are 
EDIT: Fixed Link 
......


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2011)

Link won't work for me, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Link won't work for me, but I'll take your word for it.



U can visit the SEGA forums if u like theres a forum 4 Generations where we get the info


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 22, 2011)

So no Jelly


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 23, 2011)

Take a look at this 
!


----------



## ElementX (Apr 23, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Take a look at this
> !



My question is, how do people know that this toy line is specifically based on generations? Couldn't they have toys based on lvls that don't appear in the game?

There's a plush werehog in one of those screenshots. Doesn't mean he's going to be in the game. At least, I hope not.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 23, 2011)

ElementX said:


> My question is, how do people know that this toy line is specifically based on generations? Couldn't they have toys based on lvls that don't appear in the game?
> 
> There's a plush werehog in one of those screenshots. Doesn't mean he's going to be in the game. At least, I hope not.



Its speculation right now but the OP of that thread is usually right wen it comes 2 stuff like that


----------



## ElementX (Apr 24, 2011)

Another thing is that the badniks featured with the toys don't exactly seem to match up with the screenshots. The package with Tails has a badnik from Chemical Plant but a screenshot of Aquatic Ruins or Hydrocity. Interesting, but hard to say how much this says about the levels in the final game.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2011)

Just got word that the administrator,who also works at SEGA,hinted that Super Sonic might appear in the game


----------



## ElementX (Apr 25, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Just got word that the administrator,who also works at SEGA,hinted that Super Sonic might appear in the game



Well I figured that 

Wonder if he'll be playable during the main levels, or just as a final boss thing? I'm guessing the former, but has Super Sonic ever been done with the hedgehog engine?


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just give me Chemical Plant Zone and im happy.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

FML, don't get my hopes up again Sega, then crush them with some shit. Although Sonic Colors wasn't that bad. I liked Sonic Unleashed, SONIC PARTS, and you get classic Sonic 2d as well? Damnit, will I fall for another one?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Well I figured that
> 
> Wonder if he'll be playable during the main levels, or just as a final boss thing? I'm guessing the former, but has Super Sonic ever been done with the hedgehog engine?



He said wait n see there will b some surprises

Maybe there will b both classic n modern super sonic?Who knows

I do kno that the classic aka younger versions shall b mute especially classic Sonic


----------



## Stunna (Apr 25, 2011)

My only problem with the Werehog stages in Unleashed were that they were too long, and there were too many.

There is no reason why there should be more Night stages than Day.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

That was my gripe as well. It's hard not to grow tired of the Warehog stages when each one took 20 minutes to finish. And that's if you were _rushing_. If they focused less on the fighting and more on the platforming aspect, I'm certain it wouldn't have been panned as much.

...ah, who'm I kidding?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2011)

Generations shall b released holiday season as stated by the administrator who works 4 SEGA,though there is no exact release date.
The game goes through 20 yrs of Sonic game history so expect stages from Sonic 1 upto maybe unleaded/colors(speculation),most likely up 2 Heroes but if that toyline rumor is true then we might see crisis city.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2011)

New info sort of
!


----------



## ElementX (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is says between Sonic 1 and Sonic Adventure 2. Which means one of four things:

1. The article got it wrong.
2. The rep was wrong.
3. This aritcle was posted a while back (october) so they could have changed things. Doubtful they changed that much though.
4. It's right.

I don't know.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 26, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Here is says between Sonic 1 and Sonic Adventure 2. Which means one of four things:
> 
> 1. The article got it wrong.
> 2. The rep was wrong.
> ...



Thats most likely from wen the game was still a rumor though its still right but some stages from unleashed apparently will b included as well


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 26, 2011)

The gameplay trailer looked sweet. Might just pick this one up around christmas when it comes out.


----------



## DanE (Apr 26, 2011)

I saw the game play trailer also, the game looks cool although I must say the modern sonic 2d game play impressed me more than the classic sonic 2d gameplay.  It wont be one one of my top list of games to get but I might check it out.


----------



## Gowi (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's hoping this is to the rebirth of an empire. But yeah, super excited.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 1, 2011)

New info y'all XD

)


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2011)

From Sonic the Hedgehog all the way up to Colors huh?

Interesting.... I wonder if that includes the handheld adventures too 

EDIT*
Now that I see the vid in full, it's a little vague. The English guy only said that this game would be celebrating the 20 year history. Does that mean we'll be seeing stages from all 20 years in the game?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 1, 2011)

Shirker said:


> From Sonic the Hedgehog all the way up to Colors huh?
> 
> Interesting.... I wonder if that includes the handheld adventures too



Thats unlikely now as it was recently stated that the handhelds series such as the Advance,Rush, n Rivals series were stated 2 b non-canon but stuff from there can appear in the main series like Cream 4 instance.
Also the riders series is canon"conditionally"
Though i would love 2 see levels from the hanheld series make it in the game too


----------



## DedValve (May 1, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Thats unlikely now as it was recently stated that the handhelds series such as the Advance,Rush, n Rivals series were stated 2 b non-canon but stuff from there can appear in the main series like Cream 4 instance.
> Also the riders series is canon"conditionally"
> Though i would love 2 see levels from the hanheld series make it in the game too



How can Sonic be canon/non-canon? In every game it's just "you are sonic, go fast, Stop eggman with your new *insert gimmick that fucks up the game here* then go super, the end.

IN EVERY GAME.  Not like anything from the previous game affects the next one, except Shadow and Knuckles.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2011)

I'm ignoring SEGA's claim of non-canon for the modern games.


----------



## ElementX (May 1, 2011)

Yeah the video is still a little vague. I don't think we will know anything for sure until E4.


----------



## ssjsuperman (May 1, 2011)

I just seen gameplay of it and it looks good, I also heard a interview  saying  tails shadow and knuckles will be in it so thats good.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2011)

I wish they would come out with another game with overworld HUBs.

I loved them in Adventure.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I wish they would come out with another game with overworld HUBs.
> 
> I loved them in Adventure.



Sonic Adventure 3? Like SA1, not SA2? Yes Please. Also, Shinkenger, was the shit. Shinken, Magi and Geki ftw.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2011)

I would take Adventure 3 over anything else SEGA offered.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I wish they would come out with another game with overworld HUBs.
> 
> I loved them in Adventure.



Generations will have a hub world system last time i checked

and it will be the best n most favorite levels from sonic 1 through colors i believe requested by fans n developers of the game


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 1, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> I just seen gameplay of it and it looks good, I also heard a interview  saying  tails shadow and knuckles will be in it so thats good.



yes these 3 will add something 2 the gameplay i think 
and also the classic 5 will appear(allegedly)but they will b mute
and other Sonic characters will have cameos as well

EDIT: Ok after review the video again 
Besides Shadow,Tails n Knuckles appearing the other characters will appear either introduced in cutscenes or as gueststars meaning they will help u through the level i guess,this goes 4 all the characters 
So its sort of a not just a "Sonic only playable" game


----------



## ElementX (May 3, 2011)

My theory is that Sonic 06 was supposed to be Adventure 3, but they changed the title when they realized how incredibly shitty the game was going to be to avoid backlash.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 3, 2011)

ElementX said:


> My theory is that Sonic 06 was supposed to be Adventure 3, but they changed the title when they realized how incredibly shitty the game was going to be to avoid backlash.



Actually,Yuji Naka,who was in charge of game production at the time left during production of the game.It suffrered from there as development teams were split as Yuji Naka took some developers with him as well.Plus the game got rushed near the end.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 3, 2011)

Izuka's part of interview translated 


> “The theme of our story in Sonic Generations is dictated by the presence of a mysterious new nemesis, who completely messes up time and space. And because of this new enemy, the Sonic of today is sent to the past and must join forces with classic Sonic to give the world the colors it has lost and restore the balance of time and space.”“The key element to make a good Sonic game lies in the thrill of speed that the player must feel in the game. But if we focus solely on speed, you will be entitled to a racing game, so it is important to bring other elements, new if possible, so that we always have fresh gameplay for fans of the series.”“In Sonic Generations, the only two playable characters are classic Sonic and modern Sonic. But given that the game is being developed to celebrate Sonic’s 20th anniversary, be sure that Sonic’s friends will also have an important part to play in the game. You will see characters such as Tails, Knuckles, Shadow and many more.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 3, 2011)

continued...


> “They will enter the game but as guest stars


through either in game or cutscene



BTW i might get in trouble posting this outside the SEGA forums so bare with me if i can't deliver more info
EDIT: Picture was fake lol my bad


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2011)

Honestly, all I wanna see is Tails and Knuckles. Those are the only worth allies that need to grace this new game to make it more successful.


----------



## ensoriki (May 4, 2011)

Sonic Colors is the best sonic game I've played in awhile and in fact one of the most enjoyable experiences I've had in the past 2 years, very vibrant visuals and plenty of sections that had me amused. Could've just worked on some stuff like that friggen Dog Wisp...didn't like him too much. Block Wisp needed some work IMO too slowed down the pacing too much, I liked the platforming just...that transformation time and crap...jesus.

Im looking forward to this, after Colors I'm so down.

Also where the fuck is my Knuckles.
This should be Sonic Generation and then old Tails and New tails should be there, with old Knuckles and new Knuckles where it's revealed old Knuckles was smart and new Knuckles smokes crack.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Sonic Colors is the best sonic game I've played in awhile and in fact one of the most enjoyable experiences I've had in the past 2 years, very vibrant visuals and plenty of sections that had me amused. Could've just worked on some stuff like that friggen Dog Wisp...didn't like him too much. Block Wisp needed some work IMO too slowed down the pacing too much, I liked the platforming just...that transformation time and crap...jesus.
> 
> Im looking forward to this, after Colors I'm so down.
> 
> ...



IMHO i think Colors is overrated,its good but "Sonic only titles" get boring quickly because of the lack of replay value,especially with other available characters that can work in the game just fine but o well.
Other characters are confirmed 2 gueststar in the game


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 9, 2011)

Sonic Generations is rumored 2 hit the 3DS and theres another Sonic game in the works exclusively 4 Wii n DS


----------



## spaceduoo (May 10, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Honestly, all I wanna see is Tails and Knuckles. Those are the only worth allies that need to grace this new game to make it more successful.


Meh, Shadow and Blaze are awesome to. Tails and Knux are cool but Shadow is where it's at for me. They will all be in this game.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 10, 2011)

spaceduoo said:


> They will all be in this game.



Correct as Guest Stars


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 11, 2011)

Well its official its a Sonic only game

plus abit more on the story


----------



## ElementX (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

^I wonder how many levels there will be. I kind of wish they would do every single level from the Genisis days  Except Labirynth


----------



## Gowi (May 13, 2011)

Labriynth rules, what are you smoking 'bro?

Sounds like someone was bad at awesome.


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2011)

quite interesting indeed. And hey, maybe this could bring some variety in terms of stages. If they did a fan poll, you could pretty much predict which stages from which games would make it. And that ruins the surprise, nah-mean?


----------



## LMJ (May 13, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Labriynth rules, what are you smoking 'bro?
> 
> Sounds like someone was bad at awesome.



Labriynth level is just as crazy as the Water Temple from Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 13, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^I wonder how many levels there will be. I kind of wish they would do every single level from the Genisis days  Except Labirynth



There will b levels from the Genesis games up 2 the Modern games like Colors only stage confirmed is Green Hill Zone and City Escape since Tony Harnell is creating a newer version of the song Escape from the City


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

I know where the levels are coming from, I just wonder how _many_ there will be. Not much point in getting it if it only has one area from each game 

And Labyrinth was probably the least fun level in Sonic 1 for me. Every time I go back to replay it I dread going those 3 LONG acts


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 13, 2011)

No Knuckles?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 13, 2011)

Vino said:


> No Knuckles?



Only Sonic playable
other characters will get cameos


----------



## Animeblue (May 16, 2011)

*video gameplay
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKyZSneVp_8[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Divine Death (May 16, 2011)

This reminds me...what happened to Sonic 4 Episode 2?


----------



## ensoriki (May 16, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *video gameplay
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKyZSneVp_8[/YOUTUBE]*



Ooh looks fun.
Inb4pplcomplainaboutlackofplatformingwhengreenhillzoneisneverheavyonplatforming.


----------



## Gowi (May 16, 2011)

They need to stop leaking shit so I can actually be hyped when I play the game.


----------



## Divine Death (May 16, 2011)

Gowi said:


> They need to stop leaking shit so I can actually be hyped when I play the game.



This is why I don't watch trailers.


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2011)

Heh, well in their defense, all they've done is release different durations of the same run-through. So far, not much harm was done.


----------



## Corran (May 16, 2011)

What was leaked? It was the same gameplay from the announcement event.


----------



## Gowi (May 16, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Heh, well in their defense, all they've done is release different durations of the same run-through. So far, not much harm was done.



It's still a level run, and in a Sonic game that's kinda bad.


----------



## Kaitou (May 18, 2011)

Game also releasing for 3DS and PC.

Check out GameSpot.


----------



## ElementX (May 18, 2011)

Guessing the reason it's not going to be on the Wii is because they plan to release it on Nintendo's new system.


----------



## Corran (May 18, 2011)

I hope the 3DS one looks good, the DS games look a little shitty these days.


----------



## Corran (May 19, 2011)

Full Green Hill Act 1 play throughs for :


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2011)

Patrick Riley said:
			
		

> ...momentum based platforming...
> ...speed is a reward...



These bits are why I have very, very high hopes for this game. The most critical of sonic fans complained about this very thing in S4 and colors: not enough platforming, too much speed/bouncing, no momentum when sonic runs, yadda yadda yadda. If seeing the gameplay wasn't enough, according to this guy, these problems have been addressed for classic Sonic gameplay. Sonic Team has been paying attention and are looking to make a game both gamers like me AND purists can enjoy.

Good for you, SEGA.


----------



## Corran (May 19, 2011)

^You know they said those exact same things for Sonic 4 
But from the vids I like what I'm seeing.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 20, 2011)

Ok so 3DS n PC versions are unknown at this time 
only GreenHill gameplay has been shown 
other characters will appear as NPC's

Good news 4 Cream the rabbit fans she will appear
Michelle Ruff is doing a good job voicing Cream


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2011)

Cream = Tsukasa? 

Hm, I could've sworn from the Sonic Ryders clips that Stephanie Shea was doing her. I need to retrain my ears.
I still hate the fact that they couldn't get Kari Wahlgren to do Amy. Her voice would've been perfect.


----------



## Kaitou (May 21, 2011)

Corran said:


> I hope the 3DS one looks good, t*he DS games look a little shitty these days.*



Not exactly. Sonic Colors on the DS was pretty good...but that's just me.


----------



## Corran (May 21, 2011)

I meant in the graphics department


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 24, 2011)

Huge Sonic news June 23rd be prepared


----------



## LMJ (May 24, 2011)

It better be Dr. Robotnik or GTFO.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 24, 2011)

We'll have 2 wait and see


----------



## DedValve (May 24, 2011)

Corran said:


> I meant in the graphics department




Well the thing came out in 2004 using much older tech and the new generation of handhelds are already here...

I'm going to assume that this will be a full $60 game right? Hmm that's really not swaying me to buy this but so far it looks really great, I wish there was more platforming but of course all they shown so far was the green hill zone and that's just a very straightforward map.

I'll be sure to keep my eye on it, looks like Sega is finally on the ball again.


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

Please Sega no God of time or some other super ridiculous shit.
All that platforming in Classic sonic's...is surprising to see that Sega included that much, that early on. Looking at Sonic Colours first level for instance...it's just a run.


Colors also had quite a bit of platforming but it was later on, and was only really dominant when you were going for red coins.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Please Sega no God of time or some other super ridiculous shit.
> All that platforming in Classic sonic's...is surprising to see that Sega included that much, that early on. Looking at Sonic Colours first level for instance...it's just a run.
> 
> 
> Colors also had quite a bit of platforming but it was later on, and was only really dominant when you were going for red coins.



Sorry but a new foe has sent Sonic and friends back in time so.....


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

As long as this is still mundane-ish and not some Solaris like God I can deal.


----------



## DedValve (May 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> As long as this is still mundane-ish and not some Solaris like God I can deal.




Don't worry this game will play out exactly like the classics with a new feel.....except...except maybe whenever Sonic dies, he becomes zombie sonic and the gameplay is really slow and he bites to attacks and then he whips out a demon sword and starts slaying demons!

Why is it that Sega always seems to want to add completely unnecessary and horrible features when they actually get a game right? Fortunately this game has yet to reveal any stupid shit, just Sonic, fat sonic (who is adorable) and hopefully dr.Robotnik (I don't like the name eggman)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 24, 2011)

Sonic generations confirmed for 3DS by nintendo power


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Don't worry this game will play out exactly like the classics with a new feel.....except...except maybe whenever Sonic dies, he becomes zombie sonic and the gameplay is really slow and he bites to attacks and then he whips out a demon sword and starts slaying demons!
> 
> Why is it that Sega always seems to want to add completely unnecessary and horrible features when they actually get a game right? Fortunately this game has yet to reveal any stupid shit, just Sonic, fat sonic (who is adorable) and hopefully dr.Robotnik (I don't like the name eggman)



Sega came up with the thinking of "If it's not broke, break it".

I prefer Eggman despite starting in the sonic world with hearing Dr.robotnik.

...who remembers Sonic Underground?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 24, 2011)

Um yeah......his name is Robotnik Eggman is his villain name 4 some reason 

And Classic and Modern together is this games gimmick 4 now


----------



## ElementX (May 25, 2011)

Cream, huh? That's cool, I always liked the character, don't understand why people hate. 

Well ok, i do understand, but it never bothered me 

I wonder if that means there is going to be a Heroes stage? I never played it, but tbh none of the levels really appeal to me.


----------



## Kaitou (May 25, 2011)

Is this game going to have a cross between the two versions or just select what kind of Sonic you want to play?

Like, "Main Menu">Story Mode>Play as Sonic 3D or Sonic 2D?


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

....
If they go in the past...
When Sonic returns to the future....can he prevent Emerl's death?

How did Sega kill of one of the good characters in the franchise but leave fucking Bigs the cat alive?
Bullshit.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 25, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Is this game going to have a cross between the two versions or just select what kind of Sonic you want to play?
> 
> Like, "Main Menu">Story Mode>Play as Sonic 3D or Sonic 2D?



Nope they r mixed together


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> ....
> If they go in the past...
> When Sonic returns to the future....can he prevent Emerl's death?
> 
> ...



Sonic Battle isn't canon


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

Whaaaaaat Q_Q.
They make stupid shit like Solaris canon but not Emerl?
Wow Sega....get the fuck out of the industry.
Just sell Sonic to Capcom/Nintendo already.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (May 26, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Whaaaaaat Q_Q.
> They make stupid shit like Solaris canon but not Emerl?
> Wow Sega....get the fuck out of the industry.
> Just sell Sonic to Capcom/Nintendo already.



Almost or every handheld game is consider non-cannon and have been since forever just like with Mario.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 26, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Whaaaaaat Q_Q.
> They make stupid shit like Solaris canon but not Emerl?
> Wow Sega....get the fuck out of the industry.
> Just sell Sonic to Capcom/Nintendo already.



Sonic'06 erased itself from canon 


anyway i bring news from SEGA forums everyone 
a screenshot from the 3DS
!

And a list of levels that will appear though i doubt its complete 


the 3DS version will b 2D 
Classic Sonic plays like the classics while Modern Sonic plays like Sonic Rush.
The 3DS version will have exclusive stages 4 that version of the game.The only stage it will share with the HD version is Green Hill Zone.
Less characters will appear in the 3DS version only those who have a role in the story will appear.
And there is multiplayer in the 3DS version.


----------



## Death Certificate (May 26, 2011)

Liking what I'm seeing so far....


----------



## ElementX (May 26, 2011)

I hope that leaked list is false. Why are there so many city-based levels? 

Also, Sky Sanctuary? Why would that be the 3 & Knuckles stage to choose? Didn't they claim earlier they were going off what the fans wanted?

Nah, I'm not buying it until I get some hard evidence.


----------



## Death Certificate (May 26, 2011)

ElementX said:


> I hope that leaked list is false. Why are there so many city-based levels?
> 
> Also, Sky Sanctuary? Why would that be the 3 & Knuckles stage to choose? Didn't they claim earlier they were going off what the fans wanted?
> 
> Nah, I'm not buying it until I get some hard evidence.



I was peeking from that forum, and turns out the guy was trolling.


----------



## ElementX (May 26, 2011)

Yeah I figured as much. List sucked.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 27, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Yeah I figured as much. List sucked.



That list seemed incomplete honestly only a few  of those stages r in like GreenHill,City Escape,Crisis City,maybe Planet Wisp,but expect big announcements June 23rd


----------



## DragonTiger (May 27, 2011)

That would've been such a crappy Sonic 3 choice if it were true....


----------



## ElementX (May 29, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> That list seemed incomplete honestly only a few  of those stages r in like GreenHill,City Escape,Crisis City,maybe Planet Wisp,but expect big announcements *June 23rd*



Why then? Shouldn't we be getting more information at E3?


----------



## ensoriki (May 29, 2011)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Almost or every handheld game is consider non-cannon and have been since forever just like with Mario.



Sonic battle was so good  If they improved the battle system and what not...it could be a contendor.
Feels so odd for it to be non-cannon when Sonic Chronicles uses the events of it so strongly...then again practically everything plays a role in sonic chronicles >.<.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm nervously confident for this game. I mean, it looks good, but still... luckily I'm interested, but not so interested that I'll be heartbroken if it sucks.


----------



## SenshiManny (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like no one posted 'em here so I will.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 8, 2011)

Sega don't fuck this up

This just keeps on getting better and better.

Edit: Oh yeah I found this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9HZ2bIfF9M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

More paths for modern sonic.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 8, 2011)

Omg City Escape is back!


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

Wasn't too impressed with the first 2 vids, but damn that last one looked cool.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 8, 2011)

*Ok I'm sold*


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

So this is the part where we get excited.

Where is the part where our hopes get crushed? It's gotta be comin'.

Also in that third video at 2:17. He smashes through the bridge when there is a path right ahead of him, then under the bridge he goes onto a new path. Guess that means secret/multiple paths.


----------



## Helix (Jun 8, 2011)

Death Certificate said:


> Sega don't fuck this up
> 
> This just keeps on getting better and better.
> 
> ...



Not playing Emerald Hill Zone in the background during this video.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 8, 2011)

Keeps getting better. 

Also you should point out that the second vid is the 3DS version.


----------



## SenshiManny (Jun 8, 2011)

Alright. I'll edit it. Thanks for pointing that out. Didn't really pay attention to that when I watched it this morning.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

Ah, no wonder the 2nd didn't look as good


----------



## ElementX (Jun 8, 2011)

Turns out that rumored list might be real 



I'm hoping they are somehow mistaken.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2011)

A sonic game that looks good?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 8, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Turns out that rumored list might be real
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they are somehow mistaken.



That list sucks and it's too short


----------



## ElementX (Jun 8, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> That list sucks and it's too short



No kidding. I don't want it to be true, but for some reason this guy trusts his source as a reliable one.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 8, 2011)

That list is too short, but most Sonic old sonic games only had like 10 levels. However Sega should make this game epic as hell with 25+ levels 

But whatever, Chemical Plant is in so im already sold.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

Chemical Plant hm... Not my favorite sonic 2 stage, but not a bad choice.

I noticed very little variety in those choices though. A lot of city stages... why do they need a city from Sonic 2, SA1, and SA2?

There are DEFINITELY better choices for SA1 than speed highway...


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2011)

Its Sonic. You guys knew eventually sega would fuck something up.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 8, 2011)

If the list is true (and I still have hope that it isn't), besides the lack of variety the thing that irks me the most is S3&K having only one lvl, and it being _Sky Sanctuary_. I shed a tear for Hydrocity, Ice Cap and Sandopolis.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats why I dont think its real. You would think SEGA would be smart enough to divide it up.

1- Green Hill
2- Chemical Plant &/or Mystic Cave/Oil Zone
3 -Hydrocity &/or IceCap
S&K - Lava Reef (idk)
CD - Stardust Speedway
A - Casinopolis
A2 - City Escape
2006 - ?
Unleashed - Apotos or Spagonia

Obligatory Death Egg or Original level before final boss.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

I also wonder why Sonic CD has none, why Sonic 3 and Knuckles only has 1, and why the Wii games get no stages.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 8, 2011)

They better leave the ending open for a sequel.
We might want a Sonic Generations 2 if this is good, wouldn't want this to be the end of Classic Sonic, and modern sonic's parts were also looking quite fun.

If I don't get some sonic 3 in knuckles references though (like knuckles in the stage) imma be cheesed.

really excited for Classic sonic's bosses.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

While it sounds like only the 2 sonics will be in the game, it does sound like the other characters will make appearances.

Apparently the story is some time rift sucks sonic and his friends back in time, and they meet up with classic Sonic.

Ionno.


----------



## TItroops (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope this Sonic disappoint The game looks good so far.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2011)

2D & 3D gameplay?

Looks to be the most promising Sonic game yet.

But will it deliver?


----------



## Helix (Jun 8, 2011)

I like the list, to be honest. I don't have an opinion on the games after Adventure 2, since I haven't played them. The lack of Ice Cap does sadden me though. Only problem is that I rather have more than one stage from each game. Definitely too short.


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Just watched the the Gamespot demo. Looks great and can't wait for it. BUT why is classic Sonic on a skateboard!?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 8, 2011)

Well he was on a snow board isn't that big of a jump


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 9, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> 2D & 3D gameplay?
> 
> Looks to be the most promising Sonic game yet.
> 
> But will it deliver?



You know you could use this exact same post for Sonic Unleashed?


----------



## Badalight (Jun 9, 2011)

I can think of why there arn't that many stages if that list is true.

1. Stages for modern sonic and classic sonic are different. So there are 2 green hill zones, and 2 City escapes. 

2. The 3DS version has completely different stages. The only one that the 2 games share is green hill zone.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2011)

Wouldn't two different groups be working on the console and handheld versions? 

And why split the stages up? No ones going to buy the 3DS version regardless.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 9, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Wouldn't two different groups be working on the console and handheld versions?
> 
> And why split the stages up? No ones going to buy the 3DS version regardless.



Well, some people will. But I agree that it's a dumb idea.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> And why split the stages up? No ones going to buy the 3DS version regardless.



You'd be surprised.



Badalight said:


> Well, some people will. But I agree that it's a dumb idea.



Actually, it's a great idea, or should I say beneficial for SEGA. This way, it could urge fans to purchase both versions to get the biggest amount of variety they want. Plus, some of the fan demanded stages may perhaps be a bit difficult to implement into Modern Sonic gameplay on the consoles, so this way they can just shove those onto the 3DS version.

All speculation though. We shouldn't believe the list until it comes from the horse's mouth.


Anyway, about the stages, if they're true I am a bit irked as well that S3&K would just be getting one stage seeing as it's my favorite of the franchise. I'm glad they chose Sky Sanctuary though. The stage is beautiful and the theme is one of my favorite themes in video game history. Even as a young'n the song nearly brought tears to my eyes, something that a song shouldn't be able to do to a kid 

As for the rest of the list, I can't say I'm too mad at it, though I can see why others would be. The lack of a lava, ice and (proper) water stage like Hydrocity is quite an oversight as far as variety is concerned, and last I checked, that's what they were supposed to be going for in this game. I guess Sonic fans just have to prey that the list is a mistake.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not too keen on that supposed list either but seems like they're stuck with only being able to include one stage per game.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2011)

Again, it really isn't the number of levels that bothers me so much as the lack of variety in them. Generations is probably the most anticipated Sonic game in years, and much of that anticipation came from sonic fans who had long wished to play HD revisions of classic stages. IMO if time constraints limited the amount of levels they could implement they should have avoided Unleashed and Colors (both of which are still recent, and already have Modern levels) and added a 3 and CD stage. And seriously, no one on the development team looked at that list and thought there were too many city-based levels? 

Also the list is missing a "final" stage. I refuse to believe Planet Wisp or any of those other levels represent the last stage. Either the guy left it off the list because it's an original level, or the list is false.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2011)

"most anticipated sonic games for years"? Weren't you guys saying the same thing about Sonic 06, Unleashed and Colors?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 9, 2011)

Still if there is only 10 stages then this shouldnt be a $60 game. $30 at most.

This is the game SEGA can finally make people stfu they should go all out. 20th anniversary, 20 levels.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2011)

sega needs all the money they can get. If you like Sonic just buy it. Who cares if you can beat the game in 5 hours. Help sega out.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 9, 2011)

There's more and more stuff coming out saying that Classic Sonic gameplay isnt that good...



and



> Well, I just got back from Sonic Boom!!! Played as Classic and Modern at LEAST 5 times each.
> 
> Classic Sonic Impressions:
> 
> ...


!

SEGA...Please just fix this shit and release the game when its done.


----------



## Helix (Jun 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oweDMaH5TY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 9, 2011)

Helix said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oweDMaH5TY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


OMG they even brought the music back!


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh god people are already complaining about the physics. 

You asked for Genesis physics and you got them.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 9, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Oh god people are already complaining about the physics.
> 
> You asked for Genesis physics and you got them.



That's Sonic fans in a nutshell.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think people are complaining because its NOT genesis physics.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 9, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Oh god people are already complaining about the physics.
> 
> You asked for Genesis physics and you got them.



people are mad because its not genesis physics


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 9, 2011)

they need to make a sequel to the best sonic game in my opinion, sonic adventure 2


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 9, 2011)

City Escape 
also expect Rooftop Run n Planet Wisp


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I think people are complaining because its NOT genesis physics.



Heavy startup and a jumping sounds like Genesis physics to me, especially after playing Sonic 2 very recently. The curling thing gets to me though. Not sure what's so hard about implementing Sonic's ball form right. A ball rolls down a hill better than a dude can run down a hill. That's not the Sonic fan in me talking, that's basic physics.



Helix said:


> vid



I adore the Endless Mine reference


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 9, 2011)

Forget people crying for Genesis physics they are a waist of time and bad for video gaming in general.

I don't recall Mario having the same physics in every game.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2011)

I reserve judgement until I play the demo.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> You know you could use this exact same post for Sonic Unleashed?



Sonic Unleashed had 2D gameplay?

The fast levels of Sonic Unleashed, I enjoyed.

And then came the Werehog levels.

It was half the game done right, and half the game done wrong.

Sonic Generations with 2D is like the game done right.

But will it play right?


----------



## SenshiManny (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2011)

Same. Damn, I'm gonna be broke this holiday season. So much good stuff dropping


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Forget people crying for Genesis physics they are a waist of time and bad for video gaming in general.
> 
> I don't recall Mario having the same physics in every game.



To be fair tho most times mario does things diffrent it isnt a pile of shit like sonic


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 16, 2011)

I bring news of zone exclusive power ups like the wisp from Sonic Colors in the Sonic Colors stage 
fans r hoping the element shields from Sonic 3&K make it in as well


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> To be fair tho most times mario does things diffrent it isnt a pile of shit like sonic


To be fair some of the _shit_ implemented in Sonic aren't actually bad ideas, there execution is just crap.



Sonic Uzumaki said:


> I bring news of zone exclusive power ups like the wisp from Sonic Colors in the Sonic Colors stage
> fans r hoping the element shields from Sonic 3&K make it in as well



Element shields were cool but it doesn't mean anything to me if I can't play as knuckles too.

I really enjoyed Colors Sonic, so im pretty sure I will enjoy Generations.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> To be fair some of the _shit_ implemented in Sonic aren't actually bad ideas, there execution is just crap.



One can never justify Big the Cat, swords, cars, or guns in Sonic games.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 22, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> One can never justify Big the Cat, swords, cars, or guns in Sonic games.



I can't justify Big the cat.
Guns can be justified as long as they were some serious technology.
Swords can be justified too. Some magical sword that enhances your speed or some shit like that...though thats not really what happened.
Cars....you mean hoverboards? Sonic just feeling lazy.

Of course the way they were put in was lame.

If say for Shadow the hedgehog all the guns were specifically meant to kill shadow because of his alien blood, and as such he used the guns as well because they were equally effective against those same aliens trying to kill him, whats the problem if it plays well? None, but it didn't play well and the guns were just tossed in there for whatever damn reason.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2011)

Snugg-kun said:


> I bring good news and bad news so I'll start with the good news first.
> 
> Good news is that a Sonic Generation's demo is being released for PS3 and 360 tommorrow. Bad news is.. PSN will only get it if PSN is fully restored for *everyone*.



Having multiple consoles is f--king awesome


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 22, 2011)

Wasn't expecting a demo so soon!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 23, 2011)

So i have played the demo, it's quite nice, they still need to fix a lot of stuff, but they are on the right track.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 23, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> So i have played the demo, it's quite nice, *they still need to fix a lot of stuff*, but they are on the right track.



Like what?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 23, 2011)

Damn well since the SEGA forums got hacked i cant bring any new info 4 awhile 
glad the demo is being released though


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 23, 2011)

Divine Death said:


> Like what?



Like the feel Sonic weights tons, the controls are also a bit imprecise, the game still doesn't feel smooth enough, Sonic runs too fast and that makes it hard to understand what's happening in the stage and that is also because the art style is a bit confusing, most platforms and enemies look way too camouflaged in their surroundings, specially when you are running fast, they need to make those thing more distinguishable, but that might be a specific problem of Green Hill Zone.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 23, 2011)

A sonic game that's worth playing? Talk about ironic. Sonic fell off the map after Sonic for DC released..


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> A sonic game that's worth playing? Talk about ironic. Sonic fell off the map after Sonic for DC released..



Did you just say... Ironic Sonic?

Sounds interesting...


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jun 23, 2011)

Im hyped for this game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 23, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Like the feel Sonic weights tons, the controls are also a bit imprecise, the game still doesn't feel smooth enough, Sonic runs too fast and that makes it hard to understand what's happening in the stage and that is also because the art style is a bit confusing, most platforms and enemies look way too camouflaged in their surroundings, specially when you are running fast, they need to make those thing more distinguishable, but that might be a specific problem of Green Hill Zone.


I haven't played the demo, but I saw a playthrough of it. 

One thing I noticed was that it seems like Sonic doesn't stay in ball form when rolling. Unless he's going through ball-design path he won't that way, he'll just come out of it in almost no time.

I could be wrong but it seemed that way to me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)

thoughts on the demo from my post in the PS3 thread..



			
				Khris said:
			
		

> *Sonic Generations*; took me a damn while to get used to this, since the background doesn't blend very well.. and i could barely see where sonic is.. than it gets better.. maybe the beginning wasn't polished enough.. gameplay is a faster paced Sonic 4.. with much smoother controls and physics.. guess thats the 2.5D doing its job..
> demo could have been longer though, i also wanted to play some 3d style sonic as Sonic Adventure 1&2 were my favorite sonic games..


----------



## ElementX (Jun 23, 2011)

So hackers be hacking. The full list is confirmed. It's the one from before 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Stages:
Green Hill
Chemical Plant
Sky Sanctuary
Speed Highway
City Escape
Seaside Hill/Ocean Palace
Crisis City
Rooftop Run
Planet Wisp
Casino Night (DLC)

Bosses:
Metal Sonic 
Shadow
Silver
Death Egg
Perfect Chaos
Egg Dragoon
Time Eater




So yeah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ no marble zone?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2011)

Disappointing, but the blow is softened by the fact that I'm getting both versions anyway.

Still, it makes me mad that I won't be seeing/hearing Flying Battery, Hydrocity or Marble Zone in glorious HD


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 23, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Disappointing, but the blow is softened by the fact that I'm getting both versions anyway.
> 
> Still, it makes me mad that I won't be seeing/hearing Flying Battery, Hydrocity or Marble Zone in glorious HD



At least we have Chemical Zone.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 23, 2011)

Hydrocity scares the hell out of me no thanks bro.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 23, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Hydrocity scares the hell out of me no thanks bro.



Advancing Wall of Doom wants to be your friieeeeeeeeeend.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 23, 2011)

it seems good so far for classic sonic, i think if they make him less heavy it will be pretty good


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 23, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> it seems good so far for classic sonic, i think if they make him less heavy it will be pretty good



Same complaint I had with Sonic Rush Adventure.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2011)

Played the demo (cuz it was in the PSN store for some reason). Pretty good, a lot more fun than Sonic 4.

Well, Sonic is just as heavy as he is in classic Sonic (which is either good or bad depending). Makes platforming kinda difficult. After screwing around with controls a bit, this can be attributed to the game having some lag with the controller. Sonic reacted to my button commands about 1/4th a second after I'd given them, which is what makes him feel heavy. This is the same problem that unfortunately effects the Vintage Collection I've played recently. Unlike the Vintage collection, this is certain to be resolved once the game comes out.

Other complaints: You were right bigduo. Sonic does uncurl. Quite consistently actually. Every time I had him roll up into a ball, he was come out of it a few seconds later. I personally don't mind it, but the purist will definitely hate it, and the purists are who this game is for in the first place, so Sonic Team's gonna have to fix that. Also, I didn't have trouble seeing the enemies, but I did have trouble finding secret pathways and springs. This is either good or bad, depending.

Other than the above, notorious was right, this game's on the right track. All they need to really do is fix the button lag and it'll pretty much be perfect. Thumbs up, Sonic Team.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 23, 2011)

Didn't like the game. Felt clunky and it was hard to see what was going on, maybe I'm used to playing sonic on a regular ( for the 90s) TV.


----------



## Corran (Jun 23, 2011)

As someone who has been playing Sonic since 1991 this was a nice return in some ways.

My biggest complaints though have to be the cluttered screen and some of Sonic's controls.
The very first part of the level there is so much goin on in the foreground and background its hard to tell them apart especially when running. It was hard to see Sonic or enemies sometimes and I have a 42' screen.
Sonic still doesn't feel quite right, his platforming isn't as precise as it should be and the spindash is ridicuously fast. Hopefully can tighten those up before game ships.

I just read the level list. My hype is certainly deflated with so few levels and only one level from S3&K


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 23, 2011)

Sonic 3 & knuckles was the best one.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's a supposed list of stages and bosses for the game. Outside of one DLC stage, all of these were reported to have been found in some way in the demos source code.

*Stages:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sonic 1 - Green Hill
Sonic 2 - Chemical Plant
Sonic 2 - Casinopolis (DLC)
Sonic 3/Sonic & Knuckles - Sky Sanctuary
Sonic Adventure 1 - Speed Highway
Sonic Adventure 2 - City Escape
Sonic Heroes - Seaside Hill
Sonic '06 - Crisis City (W H Y.jpg)
Sonic Unleashed - Rooftop Run
Sonic Colors - Planet Wisp




*Bosses:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Death Egg
Metal Sonic
Perfect Chaos
Shadow the Hedgehog
Silver the Hedgehog (W H Y.jpg)
Egg Dragoon
Time Eater


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree that this game was a lot better than Sonic 4's physics. Really, I think that they should follow this game when they make Sonic 4 Episode 2. 

Also, after playing the Classic Sonic demo, and liking it...I wonder how will the Modern Sonic play. =\ I got my hopes for it, hopefully it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ I just posted that. 

There is also a list of the missions to, if y'all want to see that. There are five for every level (classic and modern) and some have you going up against other characters such as Knuckles, Tails, Amy etc. Others look like they'll be time attacks or ghost races. That makes me feel a little better, but you can't deny the list is disappointing.


----------



## SenshiManny (Jun 24, 2011)

Actually, I don't think Casinopolis will be returning as a full stage. According to the gamestop flyer, it will be coming back as a 'pinball stage'.



> *Casino Night' Pinball Stage*: Play through this all-new  mini-game inspired by Casino Night' from Sonic The Hedgehog 2', and  relive some of your favorite gaming memories in stunning HD.



Oh and Gamestop lists Sonic Generations with the price of $49.99. Hopefully thats true cause that'll help me out in the month of November with all thats coming out in it >_>;


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 24, 2011)

Classic Sonic was pretty good. They just need to make him standout more amongst the background. He also feels just a little bit heaver than he should, which is weird because how the hell do I know how much Sonic weighs? I feel its about a step away from being amazing, but its good.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 24, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Classic Sonic was pretty good. They just need to make him standout more amongst the background. He also feels just a little bit heaver than he should, which is weird because how the hell do I know how much Sonic weighs? I feel its about a step away from being amazing, but its good.



He doesnt jump as high, falls faster and doesnt have as much control of his jumps like in classic sonic games. thats how he feels heavier


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 24, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Other complaints: You were right bigduo. Sonic does uncurl. Quite consistently actually. Every time I had him roll up into a ball, he was come out of it a few seconds later. I personally don't mind it, but the purist will definitely hate it, and the purists are who this game is for in the first place, so Sonic Team's gonna have to fix that. Also, I didn't have trouble seeing the enemies, but I did have trouble finding secret pathways and springs. This is either good or bad, depending.



I wouldn't say it's a purist thing, the problem with that happening is it means Sonic can't roll through the stage while taking out enemies. Maybe that was intended to balance out with the fact that you spindash on a dime, but it doesn't like it would work well. It's one thing I liked about classic Sonic even now, since looking back on the old games I felt there were some flaws.

I like the Sonic Unleashed/Colors gameplay, but Sega needs focus on polishing the physics and platforming to make it work, and reduce the emphasis on speed. It's cool on the presentation front, but it kills the platforming sections when it's hard to time rolls, ducks, and timing jumps on ledges/floating platforms.

Maybe even adding slowdown and speed-up mechanic like Viewtiful Joe would help a little with speed and timing, but it should still come down to polishing the physics and platforming sections.

Examples: Unleashed had this horrible platforming moment where you had to time ring-dashes to get across the stage, the only way I could beat it was through sheer luck. I did the exact same thing right every time, but only managed to make it through once.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I agree that this game was a lot better than Sonic 4's physics. Really, I think that they should follow this game when they make Sonic 4 Episode 2.
> 
> Also, after playing the Classic Sonic demo, and liking it...I wonder how will the Modern Sonic play. =\ I got my hopes for it, hopefully it doesn't disappoint.



Dimps is running Sonic 4, so unless Sonic Team gets in their ass (which I'm hoping they do if Generations becomes a success), the floaty physics are here to stay for episode 2.

As for Modern Sonic. Whether or not it disappoints relies solely on how you feel about the Sonic Unleashed/Colors gameplay. If you liked the boost button, hey you're in luck! If not, I've got some bad news....



bigduo209 said:


> I wouldn't say it's a purist thing, the problem with that happening is it means Sonic can't roll through the stage while taking out enemies. Maybe that was intended to balance out with the fact that you spindash on a dime, but it doesn't like it would work well. It's one thing I liked about classic Sonic even now, since looking back on the old games I felt there were some flaws.



I was kinda worried about this too, but then I never ran into any enemies. It was weird; I kept expecting to get tripped up by a rouge enemy I couldn't see, but the problem never arose. I think they might have the level design set up where speed sections are purely for speed and the enemies are saved for when you're platforming and stuff. Too early to tell, though. For all we know, enemy roadblocks could be a focus on the  future stages. Should that be the case, it would be a good idea for the ball to last longer.



> I like the Sonic Unleashed/Colors gameplay, but Sega needs focus on polishing the physics and platforming to make it work, and reduce the emphasis on speed. It's cool on the presentation front, but it kills the platforming sections when it's hard to time rolls, ducks, and timing jumps on ledges/floating platforms.
> 
> Maybe even adding slowdown and speed-up mechanic like Viewtiful Joe would help a little with speed and timing, but it should still come down to polishing the physics and platforming sections.
> 
> Examples: Unleashed had this horrible platforming moment where you had to time ring-dashes to get across the stage, the only way I could beat it was through sheer luck. I did the exact same thing right every time, but only managed to make it through once.



Yeah, Unleashed platforming (for speed sections anyway) sucked. It's hard to be precise when the Hedgehog Engine pretty much has Sonic sliding all over the damn place when he walks. In Colors, because they were pretty much forced to have platforming in it, they managed to make it so he slides less, but there were still some slight issues.

Thing is, since the speed sections where introduced, they'd been centered more around timing, hand-eye coordination and memorization for the highest score more than anything. Now, with Classic Sonic giving us most of the platforming, I think Generations is gonna have Modern Sonic fall back into the Unleashed side of things and focus more on shortcuts and alternate routes than pitfalls.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 25, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Here's a supposed list of stages and bosses for the game. Outside of one DLC stage, all of these were reported to have been found in some way in the demos source code.
> 
> *Stages:*
> 
> ...



About this list it was confirmed on the SEGA forums b4 it went down that some of those might appear but nothing has been confirmed 
this came from a forum administrator who also works at SEGA n was recently promoted 2 work on Generations
he gives us wat info he can lol


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 25, 2011)

ElementX said:


> ^^ I just posted that.
> 
> There is also a list of the missions to, if y'all want to see that. There are five for every level (classic and modern) and some have you going up against other characters such as Knuckles, Tails, Amy etc. Others look like they'll be time attacks or ghost races. That makes me feel a little better, but you can't deny the list is disappointing.



Hopefully there classic selves as well if thats the case


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2011)

For anyone that's interested,  probably as a result of people hacking the demo.

Boosting version of Modern Green Hill Zone rocks me like a friggin' hurricane


----------



## Gowi (Jun 25, 2011)

I've played the demo like four times now and it's fantastic; a bit hard to follow Sonic at times, but I'm sure my eyes will get used to it. Can't wait to see how a modern plays in my hands. The only thing that worries me is the story writing at this point... as we haven't had some form of coherent narrative since... '06? and that may be a stretch.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2011)

Caring about story writing in a Sonic game? Jeez you people want too much. 

Why so many city stages? I want Hydro City, Lava Reef and Oil Ocean dammit.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh you'll get them... in the 3DS version 



Gowi said:


> I've played the demo like four times now and it's fantastic; a bit hard to follow Sonic at times, but I'm sure my eyes will get used to it. Can't wait to see how a modern plays in my hands. The only thing that worries me is the story writing at this point... as we haven't had some form of coherent narrative since... '06? and that may be a stretch.



I'm with S.A.F. on this one. Having a coherent story in SA and SA2 was nice, but at this point, Sonic Team need to focus on a good game above all else, and it's obvious they have trouble juggling the two, seeing how StH06 and the storybook franchise turned out.

A light-hearted semi-present story like the one in Colors is enough (I hear the same guys are writing it). Let's save the epic plots for the next game. Besides, this game is a nostalgia wank present for the fans anyway, what with it being a 20th Anniversary thing. I'm honestly surprised it's getting a story at all.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 26, 2011)

> A light-hearted semi-present story like the one in Colors is enough (I hear the same guys are writing it). Let's save the epic plots for the next game. Besides, this game is a nostalgia wank present for the fans anyway, what with it being a 20th Anniversary thing. I'm honestly surprised it's getting a story at all.



and I'm completely fine with that, heh. I'm not expecting them to hire Ian Flynn or Ken Penders to write the script to the game or anything; I just want something that isn't objectively offensively bad like they did in a few of the last titles.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 26, 2011)

I forgot all about City Escape. The classic version actually worked for me lol.

and yes. Modern Green Hill while boosting is hype as hell.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Oh you'll get them... in the 3DS version



This is exactly why Sega doesn't have a console anymore. Who the fuck comes up with their poor marketing?


----------



## DedValve (Jun 27, 2011)

so little levels ;(

for a $60 game I feel like I should be getting more but I'll still probably buy it. Probably. Classic Sonic vs Shadow? Okay maybe I will buy it.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 27, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> About this list it was confirmed on the SEGA forums b4 it went down that some of those might appear but nothing has been confirmed
> this came from a forum administrator who also works at SEGA n was recently promoted 2 work on Generations
> he gives us wat info he can lol



The demo was hacked man. All sites are saying this list is pretty much confirmed now that the found title cards, screenshots, tracks etc.

Also people hoping for more levels in 3DS, i'm guessing it will break down similarly to the console version: 3 classic, 3 adventure, 3 modern. We already know 2 of the classic stages are green hill and casino night, and the third might be launch base. I'm guessing we'll get advance stages for the adventure era and rush and colors stages for the modern era.

Btw, I was trying to speed run green hill today and ran into a couple of glitches. Guess it's normal to for a demo to have some glitches though.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Really as long as they fix the minor background blur, controller input lag, and sonic standing out a bit more its all good.

I like that the game has a very Sonic 2 feel. The title music, the invincibility music, etc. Considering Sonic 2 is the best game and all...


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't get over the list. I why can't S&K get their own level? Why the fuck is Sky Sanctuary the representing Sonic 3 level? Why are there so many city levels?

I was going to hold out and hope for the 3DS version to have some good levels, but I've been hearing horrible things about it from NeoGaf. Fuck


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 28, 2011)

Modern Sonic better play like Colors only better.
If they remove that platforming from modern sonic, they'll kill their own game.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 28, 2011)

Divine Death said:


> Like what?



People who demoed it at E3 say:

The graphics are shitty 
The 3DS's green hill zone is noticeably shorter than the console versions'
The physics seem to be directly ripped from sonic 4
The stupid homing attack is back

Doesn't look good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2011)

just polish up 2d sonic so he be can seen at all times and you'll have yourself a buyer


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 28, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> People who demoed it at E3 say:
> 
> The graphics are shitty
> The 3DS's green hill zone is noticeably shorter than the console versions'
> ...



The demo I just played says exactly the opposite cept for the 2nd. Homing attack is modern Sonics thing course they wouldn't remove it and the graphics are amazing. Physics are better than Sonic 4 , idk probably sonicfan boys bullshitting. Only thing that disappoints  me about this game are the stages and the the fact that I can't play as Shadow and chibi/classic version of Shadow.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> The demo I just played says exactly the opposite cept for the 2nd. Homing attack is modern Sonics thing course they wouldn't remove it and the graphics are amazing. Physics are better than Sonic 4 , idk probably sonicfan boys bullshitting. Only thing that disappoints  me about this game are the stages and the the fact that I can't play as Shadow and chibi/classic version of Shadow.



He's talking about the 3DS version.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 28, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Modern Sonic better play like Colors only better.



So...day stage Unleashed?

Fine by me


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 28, 2011)

Played the demo and Sonic still feels too heavy at times.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> People who demoed it at E3 say:
> 
> The graphics are shitty
> The 3DS's green hill zone is noticeably shorter than the console versions'
> ...



Dunno, man. Poor framerate =/= poor graphics. From what I've seen the graphic look fine for the platform and the complaints I've seen were that the framerate was laggy, something that can be easily remedied before the game's release.

Yeah, I saw that. Applies to Act 1. It was, like 50 seconds long and the guy wasn't even speed running.

This is actually true from what I've seen, though it only applies to Classic Sonic. Modern looks like he plays fine, but Classic Sonic definitely looks like he's on the moon, which was admittedly disappointing for reasons involving the fanbase.

No... ...shit...?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 28, 2011)

If people can't be happy with day time Unleashed and Throwback sonic...Sega/Sonic Team might as well throw up their hands and say fuck it.

Throwback sonic IS hard to see tho. Its like they completely stole the graphics of that fan made sonic video that looks like game footage.

Cant wait to run shit back with Metal Sonic.

Make Sonic have a tiny bit more float/control over his jump and u got a done deal.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, doesn't Classic Sonic not have the homing attack in the HD versions?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep. Classic Sonic is Classic Sonic. Jumping and spin-dashing is all he does.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay,  so that's my bad then. I worded that wrong. I think I remember seeing somebody say that classic Sonic has the homing attack in the 3DS version, which was what I was complaining about.

EDIT: Y'know what, scratch that. I've been looking for proof of that and I can't find anything. Could have sworn I somebody said that, though.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2011)

Oooh, okay. Got it.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Elemental shields are back.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu7OMcAWqEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 30, 2011)

The bubble shield looks REALLY floaty. Wow.

I won't knock it before I try it, but I'm sure it'll still cause shitstorms amongst the bitchier parts of the internet.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 30, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> The bubble shield looks REALLY floaty. Wow.
> 
> I won't knock it before I try it, but I'm sure it'll still cause shitstorms amongst the bitchier parts of the internet.



Has anything within the Sonic community _NOT_ caused a shitstorm? Just asking.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Yup, there's literally no way it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 30, 2011)

Divine Death said:


> Has anything within the Sonic community _NOT_ caused a shitstorm? Just asking.



In the words of Ben "Yahtzee" Croshaw:

"Short answer? 'No'.
Long answer?
Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo"


----------



## bobby8685 (Jul 1, 2011)

Divine Death said:


> Has anything within the Sonic community _NOT_ caused a shitstorm? Just asking.



I dunno.  Seems like a well deserved reaction.  They turned him in to a Werehog and gave him guns.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't say it's _well_ deserved, but I'm not gonna get into that; I would just start ranting.

Unfortunately, legitimate complaints are not what the general Sonic fan is known for. Many of us are pretty dumb. Doesn't help that Sonic has switched up his style and gameplay so much over the years that what we have left are a bunch of fans that came into the fandom at different times and therefore pretty much can't agree on anything. There are still people that think Ryan Drummond was a good actor.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 1, 2011)

I've posted it before, and I'm sure I'll post it again. Even if it's about Sonic 4 in particular, you should still read it. It raises many serious issues that the Sonic franchise needs to work on.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 1, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> I've posted it before, and I'm sure I'll post it again. Even if it's about Sonic 4 in particular, you should still read it. It raises many serious issues that the Sonic franchise needs to work on.



Half way through I got that it wasn't serious


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Well, I wouldn't say it's _well_ deserved, but I'm not gonna get into that; I would just start ranting.
> 
> Unfortunately, legitimate complaints are not what the general Sonic fan is known for. Many of us are pretty dumb. Doesn't help that Sonic has switched up his style and gameplay so much over the years that what we have left are a bunch of fans that came into the fandom at different times and therefore pretty much can't agree on anything. There are still people that think* Ryan Drummond* was a good actor.


Hmm but Ryan was a good actor


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2011)

I mean, don't get me wrong, had a good _voice_ for Sonic that's for sure, and a couple shining moments, but as for his overall voice acting ability, dude was more inconsistent than Rex Grossman.

I will give him this, though: He got his act together in Heroes. I'm sure were he still voicing Sonic today he'd be just as good if not better than Smith, but unfortunately he got canned for Jason "being a princess ain't dat easy" Griffith.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I mean, don't get me wrong, had a good _voice_ for Sonic that's for sure, and a couple shining moments, but as for his overall voice acting ability, dude was more inconsistent than Rex Grossman.
> 
> I will give him this, though: He got his act together in Heroes. I'm sure were he still voicing Sonic today he'd be just as good if not better than Smith, but unfortunately he got canned for Jason "being a princess ain't dat easy" Griffith.


I loved his voice in SA2B


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 1, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> I've posted it before, and I'm sure I'll post it again. Even if it's about Sonic 4 in particular, you should still read it. It raises many serious issues that the Sonic franchise needs to work on.


im sure he got it from this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DMtSDDF2Do[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 1, 2011)

Played a bit at the updated demo in japan expo.
New Gen Sonic plays like in Sonic Unleashed.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 1, 2011)

Video from the Japan Expo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWWBcF1rL6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jul 8, 2011)

For those that are interested, a little preview of the Modern City Escape theme.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 8, 2011)

That theme sounds pretty good even at its current state


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

Who were they trying to fool with that teaser  at the end  we all know what that level is. Any ways I guess this confirms more stages than the confirmed ones.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

New info on Chemical Plant redesign.


With pictures.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 19, 2011)

this is gonna be a good game.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 19, 2011)

Its now a must buy.


----------



## Destin (Jul 20, 2011)

Alright that looks interesting.  I can't believe I never realized on the possibility of the chemical plant possibly exploding as an added obstacle.  I'll have to look more into this now.


----------



## Helix (Jul 20, 2011)

Shirker said:


> New info on Chemical Plant redesign.
> 
> 
> With pictures.



Holy fuck that looks amazing.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 21, 2011)

Not sure if posted but *Tails*:


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Not sure if posted but *Tails*:



I'm a grown man, and I audibly "aww'd" at the sight of classic Tails.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2011)

first sonic game i am buying since sonic adventure 2.. (don't count sonic 4)..

this will be good..


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

This game's looking good, but I'm not sure if I'm going to buy it just yet.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 26, 2011)

Any        news?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 27, 2011)

No really big news, but here's something interesting I found



Heroes style bonus stages are apparently being used to collect emeralds in the DS version. Good that they picked the least annoying of the Sonic franchise's bonus stages, and since you don't have to worry about switching formations, these could be the most fun bonus stage since...well... ever, really.

BTW, could someone remove those question marks from the title? I'm pretty sure Generations is confirmed to be an actual game now


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 27, 2011)

I didnt like Heroes special stages because the controls just go nuts when you end up on the top of the pipe. It's entirely possible that they fixed them now though. Not getting the DSv anyway so moot point is moot.

Hoping for Sonic 2/3D Blast (saturn) special stages or Blue Sphere in the 360/PS3 version.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> This game's looking good, but I'm not sure if I'm going to buy it just yet.



buying it instead of uncharted 3 


3DS version looks epic though.. maybe i should buy it along with a 3ds


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh shit, a Sonic CD stage and Chemical Plant?!?

Might.... pre-order.....


----------



## DedValve (Jul 27, 2011)

Depending how many levels this has means day 1 purchase for me or wait till its dropped in price. but I really want to support this game.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 27, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I didnt like Heroes special stages because the controls just go nuts when you end up on the top of the pipe. It's entirely possible that they fixed them now though. Not getting the DSv anyway so moot point is moot.
> 
> Hoping for Sonic 2/3D Blast (saturn) special stages or Blue Sphere in the 360/PS3 version.



I'll give ya that one. The controls for those sections did tend to get wonky. This is a different engine though, so I'm expecting it to handle better than it did in Heroes.

If given the choice, I hope the Sonic 2 stages get brought back for the console version. Now that it's actually in 3D, I'll be able to see where the hell I'm turning. The blue spear games were frustrating. They don't hold a candle to Sonic 1's annoying special stages, but still pretty bad, as well as nauseating.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2011)

One time i threw up a bunch of oreos while playing Blue Spheres.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 27, 2011)

That might also have had to do with  the fact that you were eating Oreos. Those things are delicious, but they stick to everything when they get wet. I'm not sure if they're actually food


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 27, 2011)

Metal Sonic rematch bitch.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 28, 2011)

I always found Metal Sonic easy to beat it was the giant boss that fucked me over each and every time.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 28, 2011)

i just liked the whole concept of it. fun. and its fuckin metal sonic.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2011)

Shirker said:


> That might also have had to do with  the fact that you were eating Oreos. Those things are delicious, but they stick to everything when they get wet. I'm not sure if they're actually food



Maybe but i'm pretty sure it was sonic team's attempt at 3D on a 16 bit console that had me cleaning oreo out my rug.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 29, 2011)

The trick to Blue Sphere is to put it on mute, and fix your attention to some point in the room so you play the game out of your peripheral and take deep breaths.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> The trick to Blue Sphere is to put it on mute, and fix your attention to some point in the room so you play the game out of your peripheral and take deep breaths.



I don't see how that's possible while playing this level,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I don't see how that's possible while playing this level,


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 29, 2011)

That shit is confusing as fuck.
I got dizzy watching.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 29, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I don't see how that's possible while playing this level,


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 29, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I don't see how that's possible while playing this level,


----------



## DedValve (Jul 29, 2011)

Fuck that. 

Honestly what was Sega thinking when adding that horrible mini-game chaos emerald collecting feature?


----------



## Piekage (Jul 29, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> Honestly what was Sega thinking when adding that horrible mini-game chaos emerald collecting feature?



Lets piss off anyone who wants Super/Hyper Sonic.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 30, 2011)

More Chemical Plant shots. Whereas the last batch covered the plant getting destroyed, these shots display the stage in working order.



Sonic Team: "What's that? You said you want underwater sections?"


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 30, 2011)

HD Chemical plant looks so damn beautiful.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2011)

This looks so good for a fanmade game.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 31, 2011)

I remember that.

I'm still waiting for it to be finished.

But alas. . . oh well.

On a different note, there are kick-ass fanmade HD Sonic games.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh yeah? Do they have full levels available?


----------



## Destin (Jul 31, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I don't see how that's possible while playing this level,


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 31, 2011)

New Chemical Plant will be the best sonic level of all time.


----------



## SenshiManny (Aug 6, 2011)

Chemical Plant Zone. Both Classic and Modern. Also has Classic & Modern City Escape. Not full levels.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 6, 2011)

The Chemical Plant Level looks amazing in HD. 

All of the memories of dying in the water are coming back.


----------



## Destin (Aug 6, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> All of the memories of dying in the water are coming back.



Sonic 1 Scrap Brain Zone Act 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2011)

glad i am buying this.. chemical plant looks very fun..


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 6, 2011)

You guys really think Chemical Plant Zone is hard???


----------



## Badalight (Aug 6, 2011)

When I was a kid those last few jumps over the water were pretty tough. It made it worse that I legitimately scared of drowning in that game. I HATED playing that level as Sonic, so i always played as Tails and gave my brother the controller (Granted I was 4). Replaying it now, it certainly isn't very tough. Though, the boss can be a dick sometimes. If you get hit an are unlucky enough to fall into the water and die instantly.


----------



## Destin (Aug 6, 2011)

Nope.  If you're quick enough and jump well in Act 2, then the water won't even reach you when it starts rising or even fall in it at all.

You just have to understand and time the invincible/invisible frames when your bouncing on Dr. Robotnik to avoid falling into the instant death water traps.  Though yeah, I was always extra careful since I'd reset the game if I ever lost my rings since I'll be damned if I finish a level with a few rings.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2011)

Dear lord, there are underwater sections for modern Sonic, too?!?

My body... it's... IT'S NOT READY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2011)

my body is 

but i want to know, if there's a collector's edition or something.. 

dammit, just realized the game is set for november


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 7, 2011)

My body is ready for both the HD and 3DS versions of this game. It's been a long time since I have looked forward to any Sonic game whatsoever.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> All of the memories of dying in the water are coming back.


Except God of War games, I hate water levels in games. Sonic water levels? They should burn in hell, oh and the casino levels are fun for bouncing around (but that's about it).


Shirker said:


> Dear lord, there are underwater sections for modern Sonic, too?!?
> 
> My body... it's... IT'S NOT READY


You know how some people say modern games are too easy? Well those people should get the 'no-checkpoint' options in games and leave me the hell alone.

I've played old Sonic games, and I realized that they weren't that great, and why Mario's formula managed to stand the test of time. I love to play them, but they had their fair share of flaws as well.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 8, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Except God of War games, I hate water levels in games. Sonic water levels? They should burn in hell, oh and the casino levels are fun for bouncing around (but that's about it).
> 
> You know how some people say modern games are too easy? Well those people should get the 'no-checkpoint' options in games and leave me the hell alone.
> 
> I've played old Sonic games, and I realized that they weren't that great, and why Mario's formula managed to stand the test of time. I love to play them, but they had their fair share of flaws as well.



The OLD sonic games weren't that great? You high? They were so highly acclaimed when they came out, and they're STILL fun to play. It's just like any mario. The graphics were amazing for the time, and the speed was unreal. Plus the bosses were all incredibly unique and well done. The stages were cool/unique (unlike in Mario when you get a lot of the same stuff over and over) the music was good, and it was just fun as hell.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 8, 2011)

Seriously. I never even knew about that jump part in chemical plant until a week ago. I can do that whole level in 2 mins with ease, the water levels aren't hard at all, just go right and get air. Although playing the games since I was a kid probably helps...

Lets not turn this into a Mario vs Sonic thread...They both have stood the test of time, as both of them are still very popular. Mario kept its formula when it jumped to 3d, Sonic became tried to become 'XTREAM and hip' and fucked things up for no good reason and received mixed results. Now that Sega is getting back to the traditional formula the games are back on track.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't think chemical plant is hard, but when I was 4 I sure did.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 8, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Lets not turn this into a Mario vs Sonic thread...They both have stood the test of time, as both of them are still very popular. Mario kept its formula when it jumped to 3d, Sonic became tried to become 'XTREAM and hip' and fucked things up for no good reason and received mixed results. Now that Sega is getting back to the traditional formula the games are back on track.


I don't want to do that, heck I started the thread in the first place so that's not my intention.

When I said the Sonic games had it's flaws I meant it's flaw in the concept of "Like Mario, but faster". The concept meant dividing the intent of speed, platforming, and ring-collecting. Sonic 1 and 2 did fairly good job of doing this, but the games that came after focused too much on longer stages.

I'm not saying that the Genesis games didn't stand test of time, I'm saying the concept hasn't. The Mario games after the SNES worked because Nintendo really took the time to understand how transition the Mario's gameplay into 3D. Sega has tried, but issues that pop-up is the balance (speed, rings, and platforming), it's the same issues they had with the Genesis games. The issues with Sonic's 3D games are just more apparent and harder to deal with.

Sonic's concept doesn't work in 3D games, and part of that is because it isn't as flexible as Mario's concept. Another part is because Sega/Sonic-Team hasn't broken down and examined the fundamentals of the concept from it's early days and how to make it work.

All Sega does at this point is keeping making flawed 3D games for an audience who's gotten use to it (hoping to find a formula that might work), or try pleasing fans of the older Sonic games who want that same 2D Sonic that they've mostly ignored up until recently (minus handhelds and collections).

Sonic Colors and Unleashed are as close as they've gotten, but now they have to focus more on the physics, animation, and platforming quality they haven't achieved.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3iCG20ZPQc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah.. saw that 2 hours ago.. day one buy


----------



## DedValve (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr.Robotnik FUCK YEAH!


Now wheres mah cute chibi knuckles?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2011)

By the trailer, this means 3D Sonic and 2D Sonic will both interact?
That's awesome. So getting it.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2011)

Now you're just being a big ol' tease, Sonic Team


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2011)

If this game bombs, nothing can ever bring Sonic back to its greatness again.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2011)

As far as some are concerned, that's not happening anyway. The Sonic Cycle is apparently too funny to kill off, seeing as how people brought it up when this game was announced.

Anyway, I don't see it bombing, console-wise anyway. They've got a tried and true formula with the modern stages, they've got the Nintendo factor working for them (use nostalgia to the advantage), and as far as I can tell from the demo, the classic stages are pretty well handled. All they need is some decent level design for the rest of the stages and they're golden.

If it does bomb, someone would need to give them an award for sucking or something, cuz that'd be some wizard s--t.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 18, 2011)

Hasn't the internet as a whole been taught enough times to *NEVER EVER* underestimate the Sonic Cycle? 

Nevermind, I guess it wouldn't be much of a cycle if we had.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is this game coming on PC or not ?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Is this game coming on PC or not ?



From what I heard, they decided not to.

What a bummer. =\


----------



## SenshiManny (Aug 20, 2011)

Alrighty... Sonic Generations 3DS. Mushroom Hill Zone(yeah, Mushroom Hill) Modern Act 2 and Classic Act 1. Whats weird is that Act 2 music for Modern Sonic is unremixed and Act 1 for Classic Sonic is.. :S

Oh yeah, and just a heads up.. you may want to pull your hair out while you are watching this video


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2011)

why does sega want my money so much.. i think i will buy both console and portable versions 

damn you sega


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2011)

SenshiManny said:


> Oh yeah, and just a heads up.. you may want to pull your hair out while you are watching this video



Didn't have time to. Was too busy laughing my ass off 
You'd think the guys that film these would be apt enough in gaming to figure out things like "I'm supposed to jump on the mushroom until I'm high enough to dash over the spikes." Eh, but I guess it's a bit difficult to record and play a handheld at the same time, especially when there's a no-camera policy in place.

That aside, Mushroom Hill zone gets a 3DS spot. CHOICE! I was already considering getting the handheld version, but that just sealed the deal. A bit disappointing they couldn't spring for a full-on remix with modern Sonic, but eh, whatevs. I'm actually a bit more upset that Classic Sonic's stage seems to be a copy of the original. 'twas always my philosophy that while HD remakes of old stuff is cool, if I wanted to play the original, I'd play the original. Let the internet community handle living in the past, y'know (no disrespect to their talents, of course)? 

All in all though, thanks for posting. Friggin' hyped!

EDIT*
I see they fixed the gravity issues with classic Sonic. Good... good....


----------



## Destin (Aug 20, 2011)

Not sure how I feel about the whole 45 degree angle shots when Sonic is moving fast through the course.  Guess it's to try to cater to the 3D element, but I'm not sure it adds much to game play at all, especially when you cann't exactly strafe during those times.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yay they remade the mushroom hill zone


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2011)

I think that Sonic 4's problem is that it was on the IPad/IPhone(?)/Ithing. I'm assuming that with it having no buttons, they knew playing the game on it would be akin to a drunk walrus playing with an Etch-A-Sketch, so they made it more floaty, which many didn't like.


----------



## SenshiManny (Aug 20, 2011)

Alrighty.. got a vid of someone doing much better than that other guy playing Mushroom Hill Zone Act 2 Modern. Oh and 'Big Arm' Boss battle. As some of you may remember, back at E3, the 'Big Arm' Boss Battle had the Doomsday Zone music instead of the Final Boss music.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I guess all we can really hope for is that come S4: Episode 2, Dimps realizes that the Apple gadgets aren't the best platform to base the engine as a whole around.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 21, 2011)

Sonic Colors DS was actually pretty good so the 3DS version of SG might be good as well.

But I don't have a 3DS so I am getting it for X360.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Aug 21, 2011)

Spoilers for animations in the game. Some of these are really damn cool.

(If someone could embed this it would be appreciated. I never got the hang of how that works)


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh yeah, I saw those last night. Really cool stuff.

Dat Air Guitar


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mushroom hill better be dlc or some shit because im not buying a fucking 3ds.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2011)

You not willling to shell out, you don't get the benefits.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 22, 2011)

Seaside Hill looks surprisingly awesome. Rooftop Run is meh.


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I was on the fence about buying both the HD and 3DS versions. But after I saw that amazing Mushroom Hill Zone footage, I will be buying both versions.

Damn Sega is going to kill my wallet.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 22, 2011)

When I first saw the trailers I thought that Classic Sonic was Sonic's son or something. Needless to say it confused me for a bit.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2011)

Haven't gotten any Generations news in a while, and....!
Well, actually, there still isn't any... (that I'm surprised hasn't been posted).

I've linked it because it's in german, and the subtitles are in the description. You can watch the whole thing if you please, but the good stuff is at around 3:01


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 27, 2011)

So is Sonic actually turning 20 years old at the party? Or is it just breaking the 4th wall about the 20th anniversary?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm guessing wall break. There's also the possibility that it coould be a fake. Either way, it's pretty awesome looking.
 (a bit of a gameplay spoiler, so I'm linking again)

Kinda old news considering the animation renders that were released about a week ago, still it's pretty cool to actually see it replicated fully.

EDIT*


*Spoiler*: _For the 3DS-ers_


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 27, 2011)

3Ds version doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 27, 2011)

Well the writers for _Sonic Colors_ are working on this... That's a very good thing IMO.

I know Sonic isn't really about the plot but _Colors_ had a plot that fit perfectly to Sonic's tone. 

We don't have to worry about weird animu human drama and existential issues with clones.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 27, 2011)

Wtfff, the console version better get casino night and the beach level.

Those are like, my favorites.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 27, 2011)

Sega is whoring  you out. You want your favorite levels? You gotta buy console and 3DS version bitchValued Customer


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 27, 2011)

Pretty much. They should at least offer them as DLC, thats some Kingdom Hearts shit they're doing.

Have you guys watched Sonic for Hire? Its pretty good.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2011)

Brace yourselves, guys. Sonic Team's favorite troll, Jim Sterling, has recently given his thoughts on his PAX experience of Sonic Generations.



I usually don't regard his words with any more importance that I regard my morning dump, but I thought this is something a few of you guys would find interesting. Looks positive, but apparently, he also had positive thoughts on Colors before the full game. Will he give another troll review once the game drops in November? Who can say.
---------------------------------------
@Typhoon: Yeah, a friend of mine showed me those about half a year ago I think. Very funny stuff,


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2011)

*Takashi Iizuka back in the driving seat*



			
				Mike Rose said:
			
		

> During a feature interview with Pocket Gamer, Sega producer Takashi Iizuka - who previously managed the classic Sonic 3 and Knuckles - has revealed that staff changes are to blame for Sonic's lull in quality.
> 
> *"Originally it was more or less the same team working on all the different Sonic titles,"* he explained, *"but after a few years, for various reasons, we started to delegate Sonic games to different groups of people.*
> 
> ...




-------------------------

Takashi: Cuz if you can't have something done right...


----------



## ElementX (Sep 3, 2011)

"We're going to continue to explore the reimaginationing of classic Sonic..."

Awesome. I heard earlier that classic sonic was a one time thing, but I knew with the fans response to classic sonic gameplay they'd be stupid to abandon him. They aren't allergic to money.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 3, 2011)

They should just Retcon Sonic 4 and remake it (with more levels) and keep it as Classic Sonic.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2011)

or just take out those awful minecart stages in sonic 4.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 4, 2011)

And add more stages. 4 stages for $15, you must be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 4, 2011)

*News: New Sonic Generations 3DS Details*

Some news involving multiplayer



			
				Joshua Philips said:
			
		

> Versus Mode will allow you to take on a friend to earn 'status points' and compete to see who's the "fastest hedgehog on the block". It's not all good news though because *multiplayer will be local only and require both players to have a copy of the game*.
> 
> The unlockable content will be available via StreetPass, so *when you come across another Sonic Generations owner you will unlock new content which could include new missions*.
> 
> If you're not an overly sociable person and don't wish to walk among other 3DS yielding humans (Or are surrounded by masses of sheep and the occasional SPAR shop) then don't fear as you will also be able to unlock the new challenges by using Play Coins.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not as disappointed with the list as I was before. I understand why the devs made some of the choices they did, and from what I've seen so far they are making smart level design choices.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> So, courtesy of "All About games, we have a summary of the first scene in Generations: Sounds fun.



There are waaaaaaaaay too many fucking gloves in that picture.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> There are waaaaaaaaay too many fucking gloves in that picture.



Sonic world is probably a very dirty world.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 6, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Sonic world is probably a very dirty world.



I just picture skinless meat-hands.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2011)

If the game turns outto be fun, I might actually get the collector's edition


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 7, 2011)

i wonder which one is better.......sonic generations HD or 3DS?


----------



## ElementX (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, Europe is actually getting something that we aren't.


----------



## SenshiManny (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm so jealous . I wish America was getting that Collectors edition.. I'd switch my preorder at gamestop at a heart beat .


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2011)

Eh, for me, I see it as a blessing in disguise. I'm broke enough as it is, and there's a metric f--k ton of stuff I want this fall/winter. I'm not sure if a collector's edition will be able to fit. Still, lucky Brits and Aussies


----------



## Satou (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmmm, I'm considering just importing the Europe collector's edition at this rate.  I'll wait a bit more though to see if anything could possibly change.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 8, 2011)

Goddamnit this probably would have been my first ever collectors edition and Sega had to screw me. That looks so awesome


----------



## ElementX (Sep 12, 2011)

Hm...take a look at this:



Seems it might be an issue with Amazon's dating, but if it isn't I don't envy Europe as much anymore.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 14, 2011)

New screenshots 


new trailer 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lZkJLq6Pmw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssjsuperman (Sep 14, 2011)

I think im getting this game im liking what im seeing so far, Modern isonic staring at Classic sonic in his reflection is a cool touch.

Also shadow can fly?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes! A thousand times yes!! Dat Remix!


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 14, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> I think im getting this game im liking what im seeing so far, Modern isonic staring at Classic sonic in his reflection is a cool touch.
> 
> Also shadow can fly?



Fool thats Metal! 

Hmmm....are they just teasing at Metals boss fight or will they have the balls to make Metal a playable Sonic. that'd be boss.

*EDIT* LOL my bad. i saw the pics and i see wat you were talkin bout. he had chaos control bro.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 14, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> I think im getting this game im liking what im seeing so far, Modern isonic staring at Classic sonic in his reflection is a cool touch.
> 
> Also shadow can fly?



Unless shadow can do that in the air without falling, it will just be a new running animation. Sonic vs Shadow looks pretty epic.


----------



## Satou (Sep 14, 2011)

Sky Sanctuary?  O hell yeah.    Just that music alone increased my interest even more.  Might play Sonic 3 & Knuckles tonight just for the heck of it.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 14, 2011)

About to do a fucking rerun from sonic 1 to sonic 3 & knuckle.
This game is a contender.


----------



## Helix (Sep 15, 2011)

Death Certificate said:


> New screenshots
> 
> 
> new trailer
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lZkJLq6Pmw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Shut up and take my money.


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2011)

They can take my money if they was more levels. Especially from S3&K. Just one stage from it is insulting


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2011)

There's only 1 stage per game.
Personally, I'm happy it was Sky Sanctuary, the stage with arguably the best track in the game, but I do wish they could've crammed a few more stages in the game.


----------



## Satou (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey, if the game sells well, then more levels could come later on possibly, right Sega?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 15, 2011)

ALL MY MONEY !
Do want !


----------



## ElementX (Sep 21, 2011)

Ign is excited. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEJnmpsNQ_I&lc=J7e6Jckxo3YixFbUr41zqlEV4MTzMxZD2-tbSAsv-oc&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 23, 2011)

^^
At least the video clears any fear of sega adding a dumb gimmick. 

Here's the extended version of the big arm music [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ttiEw3D2Uo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 23, 2011)

As a famous dhampir once said... I'm interested in this. ​


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2011)

Why has no one posted this yet?


----------



## ElementX (Sep 26, 2011)

Sonic Team, I'm sorry I doubted your level selection.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUWshC7ypCQ&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

Dat Sky Sanctuary


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 26, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Sonic Team, I'm sorry I doubted your level selection.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUWshC7ypCQ&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dat Sky Sanctuary



Go ahead, you can say "Dat Game !"


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 26, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Sonic Team, I'm sorry I doubted your level selection.
> 
> 
> Dat Sky Sanctuary



Oooooohhhweee!!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 26, 2011)

I came


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 26, 2011)

best sonic game since Sonic and Knuckles real talk. I do like my little plots in games but fuck it if it means just getting a good game with gameplay that really defines what Sonic games are about.

only thing that would make shit perfect for me is the screen started lagging behind classic sonic once he gets top speeds long enuff.


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks great and all. But there is a Sonic life cycle going on here. I won't get excited one bit.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2011)

Colors says:



Meh, it's okay to get at least a little excited. The game is about a month away now, all the footage and previews have been nothing but good. People generally like the classic gameplay and the modern gameplay is already viewed positively and the dude that was running things during Sonic 3 is back in charge. Usually at this time, stage 2 is already in full effect.

The only thing that would mess up the game at this point is if all the people behind the game simultaneously went insane and f--ked the code.


----------



## Satou (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to see the music in this game turning out great.  So far from everything I've seen, I'm in the "going to buy" this game state.  Like said above, it'll be quite hard to change that and hopefully with this game, Sonic will continue to get better.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 28, 2011)

A video featuring close to 30 minutes of gameplay. Contains plenty of full level playthroughs (including a boss fight) and gives you a good look at the hub. I watched the very beginning and skipped through the levels and the boss myself (don't want to spoil too much). 



Watch at your own risk.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 28, 2011)

ElementX said:


> A video featuring close to 30 minutes of gameplay. Contains plenty of full level playthroughs (including a boss fight) and gives you a good look at the hub. I watched the very beginning and skipped through the levels and the boss myself (don't want to spoil too much).
> 
> 
> 
> Watch at your own risk.



The video has been removed.

Edit: And now it's back.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 28, 2011)

After looking at that video, I'm gonna stop looking for spoilers until game comes.
Here the youtube version 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibuHW981wCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 28, 2011)

Game still looking good. =3


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 28, 2011)

Dat Game , looking oh so succulent. What sucker wants to give me $25!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2011)

Sonic is finally back. I don't know what to feel.


----------



## Helix (Sep 29, 2011)

So was it ever officially confirmed that this was coming to PC?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know. I've heard nothing about it since the 2nd. No sources I'm searching are ruling it out, though.
-------------------------

BTW, official site/portal is up, if anyone's interested


not sure why they waited until a month before release, but I guess they knew the internet community would do most the advertising.


----------



## Satou (Sep 29, 2011)

Heh, those guys aren't very good Sonic players at all. :rolleyes  Though I guess they were preoccupied with talking, so o well.  Games looking good.   A bit over a month to go.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 29, 2011)

Goddamnit why am I broke! I MUST have this game. I have to support Sega and show them they are doing things right. Keep up the fantastic work Sega, first Colors now this. 

I hope we get to see more of classic sonic.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtP-ofLf_Ag&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

I guess IGN can release their preview now.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow, I never imagined I would fangasm so hard for City Highway.

Dat music literally almost made me giggle like a school girl, which would've been awkward to explain to the rest of my classmates. The modern music sounded awesome with the revamped drums, and it sounds like they somehow re-recorded the samples... but then classic Sonic's music came in.... words... can... not... describe what happened to my heart....

Please SEGA. Just stop it, already. We're sold okay?? WE'RE SOLD!!!

EDIT*
The comments on this video make a good point. Since when is Sonic Heroes DC era? 
I guess they can kinda get away with it, since the eras kinda bled into each other. (Battle came out noticeably close to the release of the original SA2 didn't it?)


----------



## Nexus S 4G (Sep 29, 2011)

DAT SHADOW!!!!!!



Uploaded with


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 1, 2011)

Tails and Knuckles should always take priority over Shadow.  Always.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 1, 2011)

you no like shadow?


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 1, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Tails and Knuckles should always take priority over Shadow.  Always.



Before this is over, I'll show you the true power of Chaos Control


----------



## ElementX (Oct 5, 2011)

A lot of sites have been releasing previews:



Some of the sites have talked about the missions, which sound awesome.

Edit: This link compiled most of the quotes from the articles with new info.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 6, 2011)

New trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCxNzcoD4Cs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 6, 2011)

ElementX said:


> New trailer



*Singing* *IT'S SO MMM MMM GOOD!* *Singing*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 6, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> you no like shadow?





ssjsuperman said:


> Before this is over, I'll show you the true power of Chaos Control



I don't mind him.  But Tails and Knuckles should always take priority over him.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 6, 2011)

So who was that monster right at the end of the trailer?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 6, 2011)

perfect chaos


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2011)

Which confuses the hell outta me. Chaos isn't part of the modern era... nowhere near it, matter of fact 

Maybe they couldn't find any memorable enemies from the 3 chosen games.


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 6, 2011)

I like seeing the classical sonic it remind me when I was 5 playing sonic 2


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 6, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Which confuses the hell outta me. Chaos isn't part of the modern era... nowhere near it, matter of fact
> 
> Maybe they couldn't find any memorable enemies from the 3 chosen games.



what about dark gaia or silver?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> what about dark gaia or silver?



@Gaia: Perhaps. He was a better put together boss than Solaris, at least as far as story was concerned. Still, gameplay-wise, he was pretty disappointing, and wasn't really around long enough to leave much of a lasting impression.

@Silver: Erg, mah raige! All of it! ALL OF IT!!!


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 7, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> So who was that monster right at the end of the trailer?



I thought it was the Ultimate Lifeform Basilisk from SA2? It might be Perfect Chaos now that you mention it.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 7, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I thought it was the Ultimate Lifeform Basilisk from SA2? It might be Perfect Chaos now that you mention it.



That thing was brown though, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 7, 2011)

Aeon said:


> That thing was brown though, if I recall correctly.



Maybe the final boss from Unleashed ? It looked kinda like this, right ?


----------



## ElementX (Oct 7, 2011)

That was definitely Chaos. The reason they probably didn't show Silver was because they were afraid of the backlash. Shadow alone was raising some eyebrows.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Maybe the final boss from Unleashed ? It looked kinda like this, right ?



Nah, he had more eyes, all of which were surrounded by teeth. Plus, he was more of a brownish color as well.



ElementX said:


> That was definitely Chaos. The reason they probably didn't show Silver was because they were afraid of the backlash. Shadow alone was raising some eyebrows.



I don't get people's hate for Shadow, and I'm one of the S-tards that have been with Sonic since day 1. Shadow's one of the better woodland friends that was introduced to the franchise, his character being pretty damn well developed (in SA2, anyway. Can't really speak for anything after that.). His creation arguably served more purpose than Tails and Amy's.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 7, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Nah, he had more eyes, all of which were surrounded by teeth. Plus, he was more of a brownish color as well.
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't get people's hate for Shadow*, and I'm one of the S-tards that have been with Sonic since day 1. Shadow's one of the better woodland friends that was introduced to the franchise, his character being pretty damn well developed (in SA2, anyway. Can't really speak for anything after that.). His creation arguably served more purpose than Tails and Amy's.



His creation served no purposed what so ever. Need a Rival? We have Knuckles. Need a Dark Counterpart to Sonic? Whats wrong with Metal Sonic? Tails purpose was to be a sidekick to Sonic which was accomplished. I can agree with you on Amy though. 

He is pretty much like Sasuke. Either people hate him to the core or think he is most interesting character in the series. 

There are many reasons why people hate Shadow

- He basically replaced Knuckles(a more interesting character) as Sonic's rival. After SA2 Knuckles got smaller roles and tuned into Sonic's second sidekick while Shadow got his own game and played a big role in Sonic 06. 

- Another reason why why people hate him because he is generic as hell. Emo Rival, Dark Back Story, Overpowered broken abilities etc.

- His own game is one of the worst Sonic games ever(even though that shouldn't be a reason)

- His fanbase is one of the most immature, arrogant and annoying fanbases ever.  

Besides him replacing Knuckles I have nothing against Shadow at all


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 7, 2011)

I almost agree on the knuckles part, back then knuckles had an arrogant respectable character in sonic 3 who proved a cool rival to sonic. but damn knuckles when was the last time since knuckles protected the master emerald from threats?  but either way i'm still fine with shadow's character and purpose to the series, including the sonic/shadow rivalry.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 7, 2011)

A reason I think for him being a rival is that strength vs speed thing really those not work,  if your in as many debates as I am you know that speed is almost always better the strength. 

Another reason is I think  is it's just easier for him to be playable you really dont need to change much from sonics controlling  to shadows. 

metal sonic is about the same as shadow when it comes to control but he dose not seem  to have much character or back story, I dont remember much about him so I could be wrong about that.

But in my opinion  scourge is the best rival and one of the best sonic characters even if hes never been in a game.

I feel bad for silver he seem's to have no fans.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 7, 2011)

The scans confirm the monster is perfect chaos.

As for shadow, I ain't got a problem with him


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 7, 2011)

What they've done to knuckles over the year is a travesty and for what...
Sonic can have more than 2 rivals and more than one threat but they need to stop dicking with Knuckles.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have nothing against Shadow. For me Knucles was a rival because he was tricked by Eggman into thinking Sonic was the enemy in Sonic 3 & Knuckles.
Past this, Knuckles had no reason to be Sonic's nemesis, enemy or rival.

Shadow is more neutral to Sonic and can revert to enemy anytime.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 7, 2011)

Knuckles imo needs to be alone, the guy doesn't need follow sonic everywhere he goes


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> -snip-
> 
> Besides him replacing Knuckles I have nothing against Shadow at all



SSJ pretty much stated my views on Shadow's creation word for word, as well as why Metal Sonic wouldn't have been very good at the time. Also, as far as narrative goes, his addition is nothing but positive, which is an accomplishment given, save for SA2 & S3&K, storyline was never the franchise's strong point.

Regarding Tails, as much as I absolutely love the little guy (even better than Sonic himself), his addition was nothing more beyond "add a friend so the blue guy doesn't get too boring."


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 7, 2011)

Wouldn't it be cool if the destructix were in the sonic games?  especially scourge


----------



## ElementX (Oct 8, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I have nothing against Shadow. For me Knucles was a rival because he was tricked by Eggman into thinking Sonic was the enemy in Sonic 3 & Knuckles.
> Past this, Knuckles had no reason to be Sonic's nemesis, enemy or rival.
> 
> Shadow is more neutral to Sonic and can revert to enemy anytime.



There is a difference between being an enemy and a rival though. Knuckles doesn't have to be an enemy to be Sonic's rival. 

I'm cool with Shadow, but he definitely got overused. I think it was a good decision for Generations to acknowledge all of Sonic's supporting characters, but keep the spotlight on Sonic himself. Once people get to experience the other characters through boss battles, missions etc., (rather than being forced to play them in treasure hunting and driving sequences) they'll realize they aren't so annoying after all.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 8, 2011)

Death Certificate said:


> Knuckles imo needs to be alone, the guy doesn't need follow sonic everywhere he goes



I agree. I view Knuckles more as an independent rather than a Hero. 

He's goals are pro-good guy so I see why he fights along Sonic but he still needs to be alone.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

I....have no problems with what i am seeing? That is a first for recent sonic games 

Will definitely be picking it up


----------



## Shirker (Oct 8, 2011)

After thinking about it for a bit, I'm reluctantly gonna wait until the day after release to pick this up.

Anyone that's day1-ing this game and getting it for the PS3, come to the thread and let us know if the custom soundtrack option still works on the final version. It was on the demo, but they might have removed it.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 8, 2011)

Custom soundtrack as in the ability to switch out music in certain levels? One of the previews talked about it, I'm pretty sure it's in the final game.

Also, I love the fact that at least some of the missions will have different tracks from the main levels.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I mean. It's nice to know it's been discussed, but for the sake of making absolutely sure, I'd still like some confirmation before I blow the 60 bucks on the PS3 version. Being able to listen to some of the other music on my console adds to a game's replayability and overall enjoyment. For me, at least.

The thing they did for mission mode is a really nice touch no doubt, especially for the music spazzes out there. One of the main things I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 8, 2011)

Shirker said:


> After thinking about it for a bit, I'm reluctantly gonna wait until the day after release to pick this up.
> 
> Anyone that's day1-ing this game and getting it for the PS3, come to the thread and let us know if the custom soundtrack option still works on the final version. It was on the demo, but they might have removed it.



SenshiManny can probably fill you in on that. I know he'll be getting it day one.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 8, 2011)

The fuck is this ?

Knuckles=Piccolo

Shadow=Vegeta

/discussion


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 9, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> The fuck is this ?
> 
> Knuckles=Piccolo
> 
> ...



Except Piccolo is smarter.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 9, 2011)

Also, Silver=Trunks. Except Trunks isn't useless and uninspired. 

I have a feeling the Silver fight is going to awesome though. Since the original is a glitch ridden mess, they have a chance to really do it right this time around.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 9, 2011)

Classic Shadow???


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Classic Shadow???



There's a "classic" Shadow now?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 9, 2011)

also i be the next sonic game is gonna be. . .


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2011)

Doubt it highly. Would be pretty amusing to see, though 

Anthro sonic, while interesting, needs to stay in fanart. Can you imagine the nerdrage?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 9, 2011)

i would totally by that sonic game tho


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2011)

Knuckles is black


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 9, 2011)

A Black Australian?..shittin me.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 9, 2011)

Shadow looks like yu gi.




Shirker said:


> Knuckles is black



You know I always thought it would be cool if shadow was voiced by michael clarke duncan.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 9, 2011)

Would be awesome if they included the Television Era where they re-imagine landscapes from The Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog, Sonic SatAM and Sonic Underground!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Knuckles is black



that'd be sonic bro, he's fast aint he? 

also, knuckles glides/flies; he can't be a minority


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


>



Wow.

You got me. You really did.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 10, 2011)

It's rumored Knuckles was supposed to Jamaican - hence the dreads and the color of his boots. 

But yeah, Knuckles should be black.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 10, 2011)

ElementX said:


> It's rumored Knuckles was supposed to Jamaican - hence the dreads and the color of his boots.
> 
> But yeah, Knuckles should be black.



Also his theme music in SA1 and SA2


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 10, 2011)

Sonic is mexican, look at him jump.
Knuckles is black.
Tails is a white boi.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Sonic is mexican, look at him jump.
> Knuckles is black.
> Tails is a white boi.



Nah Tails is a Asian techie


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2011)

im looking forward to this game.This is the first sonic game in a long time i could say that about  Not since buying Adventure 2 on Dreamcast have i felt this feeling


----------



## ElementX (Oct 10, 2011)

So you remember that preview IGN promised a couple of weeks back? The one they were hyping everyone up about?

Here it is:


Yah.

Guess they couldn't tell us anything we don't know by now anyway . Although both IGN and another site mentioned some 'secrets', so I'm glad SEGA still has some things hidden.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2011)

That read like a poorly done Cracked article.

EDIT*
Still, now that I think about it, it is a good sign that IGN of all sites is excited, so I guess them bothering to make it is a good thing.


----------



## Helix (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 11, 2011)

Good for you guys. Wish my laptop wasn't balls to play on, cuz 30 bucks seems like a pretty sexy deal.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 11, 2011)

It's no uuusse!


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 11, 2011)

PC? That's pretty boss. 

And Silver looks awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 11, 2011)

> PC



Awesome!!

wait...

Who the fuck is that white sonic?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 11, 2011)

ElementX said:


> It's no uuusse!



Those screenshots... they look alarmingly like Silver looking... epic?

Nah, can't be. Must be some glitch or Photoshop or something.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2011)

silver!  i so can't wait to fight him.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 11, 2011)

Vino said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> wait...
> 
> Who the fuck is that white sonic?



He's Sonic from the future.

And he wants to fix the past. 

Because the present is bad. And he flies instead of running.

And he sounds like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). And the only good thing about him is his theme song.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 11, 2011)

Vino said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> wait...
> 
> Who the fuck is that white sonic?



He's Trunks. Pretty much.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 11, 2011)

"It's no use!! It'll be the end of ALL OF US!!!
NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!"


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 11, 2011)

*Sliver's scans*
Well at least it's a huge improvement, over his original battle


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 11, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He's Sonic from the future.
> 
> And he wants to fix the past.
> 
> ...



Why is he colored grey if he's from the future?


----------



## DedValve (Oct 11, 2011)

Silver is a completely different hedgehog who is useless.

Wait the pc version is $30 or is that a deal? holy shit will console versions be $30? If so then day one buy for sure.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope after this game silver will be playable again but with the same engine as the screenshots show.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 11, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Silver is a completely different hedgehog who is useless.
> 
> Wait the pc version is $30 or is that a deal? holy shit will console versions be $30? If so then day one buy for sure.



According to one of the websites that released the specs, not it's not a deal; that's the price. In fact, if you pre-order, I think they take about 5 or 6 bucks off of _*that*_ price. Pretty redonckulous. Makes me kinda feel like we console players are getting ripped if the game comes out at the average retail price. I hope they at LEAST cut it to $50.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 11, 2011)

^ The console version _is_ 50.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

Sega is making great games and Capcom is being stupid.

What alternate universe am I in ?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 11, 2011)

ElementX said:


> ^ The console version _is_ 50.



Really?!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLTZctTG6cE[/YOUTUBE]




I guess that's 11 less dollars I have to worry about spending.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 11, 2011)

So PC gets it $30 but consoles get it $50?  A bit of a blow to the stomach but a light blow that I can recover from selling some moar games.

Better get that last damn achievement on Bayonetta and say goodbye to Resident Evil 5 for like the 3rd time.


----------



## Helix (Oct 11, 2011)

Sega is doing it right, no, doing it better for digital distribution. Not the idiots at Bethesda and Activision who charge $60 for both physical and digital copies.

I just hope there isn't anything wrong with the PC version because their Dreamcast ports have been lackluster. By the specs, they seem pretty high if it were to be a simple console port, but it isn't a problem for me. Can't wait to play this in true 1080p.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

I wish I was a PC gamer, I can only imagine the mods that will come out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I wish I was a PC gamer, I can only imagine the mods that will come out.



This.. PS2 days were awesome like that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 12, 2011)

Holy crap, the PC version is a fucking bargain.

And it has Steam features.

What fucking universe am i on? Is this twilight zone?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 12, 2011)

Sega's finally making smart decisions, if only they could have done this years ago when they were still important to the game's industry


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 12, 2011)

Holy hell, getting it for PC instead.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 12, 2011)

$30, on steam? $50 for console version? A sonic game that looks amazing? Sega?

[YOUTUBE]WEtRoZ5FWNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ElementX (Oct 14, 2011)

Here ya go.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayErKdkLrFk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 14, 2011)

is that.....really perfect chaos????


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 14, 2011)

Perfect Chaos looks....better than the original design, Seriously every boss shown looks good.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 14, 2011)

THUNDER RAIN AND LIGHTNING


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 14, 2011)

seriously perfect chaos in this trailer makes dark gaia look like a sissy!


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 14, 2011)

Boss Trailer a fitting title I would say.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 14, 2011)

wait...i just noticed normal sonic hit chaos in the head.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2011)

Time Eater will rape your neighborhood. 

EDIT*
In the comments section, some people are joking that Time Eater is the angrier portion of the Sonic fanbase. Oh, how hard I would laugh if the writers made some undertones implying that was the case


----------



## DedValve (Oct 14, 2011)

So is there any preorder incentive for picking this up on Gamestop (console version)?


----------



## ElementX (Oct 14, 2011)

You get a Casino Night Zone dlc... but it looks like it's only a pinball minigame, not a full level. 

Whatever, I still pre-ordered 

Btw, here's another 30 minute preview, in English this time, with Aaron Webber. It's got playthroughs of Sky Sanctuary and Seaside Hill, both versions. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgKsUzrAFpQ&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Ftvtropes.org%2Fpmwiki%2Fposts.php%3Fdiscussion%3D13022075440A76044600%26page%3D240&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Watch at your own risk if you don't want to get too spoiled. Me, I only caught some of the footage. Still trying to resist seeing the full levels.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, same. I clicked it mostly to hear the music we haven't heard in full yet and just ignored the visuals. It's too bad that the audio was so low though. Still, it was nice hearing some tidbits of info from the commentary, like that little easter egg in the lower levels of Classic Seaside Hill. Dat Death-Egg robo remix 

2 1/2 weeks. ggnnnNNNNN!!!


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 15, 2011)

Game looks great.

I was right to maintain faith in Sega.

It seems the fan critics helped Sonic come out of the slump it was in.

Unleashed and Colors were both fun experiences.  But this game looks like it will surpass those two easily.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Btw, here's another 30 minute preview, in English this time, with Aaron Webber. It's got playthroughs of Sky Sanctuary and Seaside Hill, both versions.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgKsUzrAFpQ&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Ftvtropes.org%2Fpmwiki%2Fposts.php%3Fdiscussion%3D13022075440A76044600%26page%3D240&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Heh, that Sega guy was a bro. Liked hearing what he had to say. I also liked how the radio host wasn't the biggest Sonic fanatic out there but still managed to make a pretty good interview.

It's almost surreal having a Sonic game as one of your most anticipated games of the year.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Great interview. Generations is looking pretty good.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 15, 2011)

A comment I saw on Youtube, so take it with a grain of salt. An explanation of the Time Eater



			
				Chris K. of Sonic Stadium said:
			
		

> "A mutation of the combined Nega Whisp energy that crashed into the moon when Dr. Robotniks nega canon mis-fired in Sonic Colors at the end of the game. During the time that passed, the energy took on a new, much larger semi physical and terrifying form and its power mutated and grew out of control. It’s ability to eat any solid material turned into an ability to devour the very fabric of time and reality itself."



Don't know if this is true or just a theory, but if it ends up being a plot-point, that is a nice touch by the writing staff.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 15, 2011)

I smell platformer of the year.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 16, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I smell platformer of the year.



It's got to compete with Rayman Origins and Super Mario but, oh man, can you imagine the satisfaction Sonic fans will feel if it wins.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2011)

Highly doubt it myself as well. If it were just against Rayman, MAYBE... but Mario 3D? Nah. Plus, despite the positive press this game is getting, there's still too many people that are reluctant to let the "Sonic sucks now" joke go. Doesn't stand a chance. I would like to be proven wrong, though.

BTW, apparently there's another demo coming out on the 19th. Hope it's a modern stage this time. I wanna see if the control for it has been tweaked in any way.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 16, 2011)

Hopefully a permanent one. The 2 week demo was stupid.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 16, 2011)

There's another rumor saying the 3DS version is delayed...I'm not surprised.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 16, 2011)

why is that?


----------



## ElementX (Oct 17, 2011)

The console version has been in development for three years. The 3DS version obviously hasn't. Looking at early versions of it, I just wasn't that impressed. It seemed rushed in a way, probably because SEGA pushed Dimps to produce it in time for the console release. Even a SEGA rep admitted the game needed a lot of work early on. Since then, it seems they've improved on it a lot, but there's no reason to rush a release if a game just isn't ready. Last thing Sonic fans need is anything close to what happened with Sonic 06, even if is on a handheld.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2011)

can't say the game isnt looking that good to me. the demo for console was pretty bad, and my friend played the 3DS version at Comic Con and said it was terrible.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 17, 2011)

ElementX said:


> It's got to compete with Rayman Origins and Super Mario but, oh man, can you imagine the satisfaction Sonic fans will feel if it wins.



Oh yeah rayman origins is a contendor.
Fuck mario platformers, I find them boring.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, Rayman Origins will take the cake. 

Rayman over Sonic any day.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 18, 2011)

FUCK! I was just gonna go to bed now too. *turns on 360*


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 18, 2011)

The game looks like everything i wanted from Sonic games since SA2.

Anyone know if the controls are good?


----------



## DedValve (Oct 18, 2011)

When exactly is the demo available? I just searched the marketplace and it still hasn't updated, damnit microsoft I want me some sonic!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2011)

Demo went live 30 min ago. Gold account members only (again), apparently....

Go f--k yourself, Microsoft.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 18, 2011)

is the demo available on PSN also? :amazed


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2011)

Nope. Week from today.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 18, 2011)

ehh... is Sonic only 20 years old ????

I remember getting sonic the headghog 2 as one of my first if not first sega mastersystem game

I can't remember if that was 19 or 20 years ago... doesn't look like theres been much time between the first and second game


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 18, 2011)

I think modern sonic is 15


----------



## ElementX (Oct 18, 2011)

In Europe it comes out on the 19th for PSN. 

Which means...:ho


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 19, 2011)

Gonna just leave this video here in spoiler tags..


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2011)

Saw it. Twas indeed bitchin'
Also, quick work from the hackers. That came out no more than an hour or two after the demo went live. :S


----------



## ElementX (Oct 19, 2011)

Just played it. I'm happy that Sonic seems to control a lot better than in Unleashed.


----------



## Helix (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm hyped now.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish modern sonic played more like day stage unleashed, but its still good. I still have a lot of the same problems with classic, the background blurs and its a bit hard to see Sonic during gameplay but all the control stuff is fine. Purely cosmetic.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 20, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I wish modern sonic played more like day stage unleashed, but its still good. I still have a lot of the same problems with classic, the background blurs and its a bit hard to see Sonic during gameplay but all the control stuff is fine. Purely cosmetic.



Uhh... isn't modern sonic based off of day stage unleashed?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Uhh... isn't modern sonic based off of day stage unleashed?



Yes and no.

There are minor differences between Unleashed and Colors gameplay in terms of control, physics and button layout. I'm assuming from his post that Generations plays more like Colors, especially with the homing attack.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 20, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> There are minor differences between Unleashed and Colors gameplay in terms of control, physics and button layout. I'm assuming from his post that Generations plays more like Colors, especially with the homing attack.



I didn't like daytime Sonic in Unleased (I mean I did more than the werehog), he was too loose to control.

And the light-speed/ring dash used in platforming sequences was awful, hell the platforming sections themselves were awful.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah, it did sometimes feel like Sonic was walking on ice throughout most the game. I did like the platforming sections myself though, if for no other reason, it helped knock weight off the "press boost to win" quip most people associate with the game, since in those stages boosting will murder you. Eh, but I digress.

News for those of you planning to get the 3DS version of Generations. 



Not much of a push-back; I was expecting a mid Dec release. What could they fine tune in that amount of time? Maybe there were shipping issues or something.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2011)

I was really surprised to see this on Steam. I have no money at the moment, but as soon as this is discounted or something, so fucking bought.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 20, 2011)

So this shit is out next moth?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 20, 2011)

I guess so?

I wouldn't trust a Sonic game though, Sega messing the series up .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2011)

things change.

Played the demo myself, really got hyped from that


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 20, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I guess so?
> 
> I wouldn't trust a Sonic game though, Sega messing the series up .


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 21, 2011)

Played the demo

Classic Sonic: An improvement over the last demo, alot lighter than before, the background is easier to see when moving at high speeds.

Modern Sonic: A mixture between colours and unleashed, boosting drains alot quicker, put the homing attack in same button as the jump, Drifting is controls better. 

This demo shows that Sega learned from their mistakes and took in the fan feedback.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 21, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I guess so?
> 
> I wouldn't trust a Sonic game though, Sega messing the series up .



Sonic Unleashed (Daytime levels) and Sonic Colors say hi


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't know my computer's specs but if I'm able to play Portal from Steam can I play Sonic Generations?


----------



## Satou (Oct 21, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I don't know my computer's specs but if I'm able to play Portal from Steam can I play Sonic Generations?



Not sure if this is entirely accurate, but what from I've found, it could possibly be around something like this:



> Sonic Generations Minimum System Requirements
> 
> OS: Microsoft Windows 7/Vista/XP
> CPU: Intel Pentium Dual-Core T4200 (2x2.0GHz) or AMD equivalent
> ...




Uhhhhh, I didn't hear anything confirmed from Sega yet, so I'll wait before believing that.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 21, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I don't know my computer's specs but if I'm able to play Portal from Steam can I play Sonic Generations?



Does it run well?


----------



## DedValve (Oct 21, 2011)

I can play l4d2 relatively smooth and sometimes if I keep my laptop well cooled (with a fan I got) I can play it on the lowest settings almost perfectly. 

I can even play it on the mid-high settings on some parts (such as models) pretty well as well and have no problem with splitscreen. I can play portal near perfectly but I haven't bothered changing any of the settings since it plays so smooth.

I'll put up my specs on my laptop later.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 21, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Sonic Unleashed (Daytime levels) and Sonic Colors say hi



Everything after Sonic Adventure 2 is just a hot mess.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I don't know my computer's specs but if I'm able to play Portal from Steam can I play Sonic Generations?



That's really vague. We don't know how well optimized Generations is. After all, it is a port.


----------



## Vei (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure if I'm going to buy Generations. I played the trial for it today and enjoyed the classic level a lot. If it ends up being repetitive, I'll have to return it like I had to with Colors.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2011)

Hopefully its fun.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 22, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Everything after Sonic Adventure 2 is just a hot mess.



Up until Unleashed and Colors.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 22, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Up until Unleashed and Colors.



Unleashed was ruined by night time levels, but yeah. It was fun anyway.
Colors is the best 3d sonic until now.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 22, 2011)

Unleashed was decent really, not bad but it had flaws in my opinion. Colors on DS is the best 3D Sonic game yet. imo. 

Also, I got the demo from the European store, I like it and all but my only _minor_ _issue_ is that everything seems a little big?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2011)

Unleashed is one of those games that is decent, but was kept from being great because of stupid stuff. Even the warehog stages would've been more fun had it not been for dumb decisions in the development (focusing too much on fighting, the fighting itself being clunky, stages 20+ min on average).

As for Generations, yeah there have been others that pointed out the size issue as well; I thought I was the only one that noticed. I can't really tell with Modern Sonic, but the enviroment _is_ pretty huge in relation to Classic. I myself don't find issue with it, but there's no disputing it was an odd design choice


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 22, 2011)

wut? the fuck you talking about in regards to size? i didn't notice anything.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2011)

what pissed me off on unleashed was the freaking moon/sun medals, they weren't a pain in the wii version but damn the ps3/360 version was one hell of a treasure chasing bitch.  especially when you have to got to adabat but your told to backtrack for more sun/moon medals....ugg....the werehog was fun for me imo but the daytime stages were superb and epic at best.  all in all, sonic unleashed is still awesome in my book since it was the first game that sega used hedgehog engine on which helped generations alot. colors was also great.


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 22, 2011)

Modern Rooftop Run


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 22, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> what pissed me off on unleashed was the freaking moon/sun medals, they weren't a pain in the wii version but damn the ps3/360 version was one hell of a treasure chasing bitch.  especially when you have to got to adabat but your told to backtrack for more sun/moon medals....ugg....the werehog was fun for me imo but the daytime stages were superb and epic at best.  all in all, sonic unleashed is still awesome in my book since it was the first game that sega used hedgehog engine on which helped generations alot. colors was also great.


SA:2 i say


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2011)

SA:2 was my first sonic game ever on the gamecube and it kicked ass


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 22, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> SA:2 was my first sonic game ever on the gamecube and it kicked ass


SA:2 was my first dreamcast and Gamecube game and my Favorite. Shadow was just badass


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2011)

same here, shadow was awesome and kicked major ass as sonic's rival. also in the last story gerald's diary video creep that hell outta me...


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 22, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> same here, shadow was awesome and kicked major ass as sonic's rival. also in the last story gerald's diary video creep that hell outta me...


yes i agree. overall i thought it was an excellent Sonic


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2011)

i played sonic heroes a week ago, i don't get why people think its a bad game? metal sonic kicked ass in it.


----------



## Helix (Oct 22, 2011)

Chao Garden DLC with multiplayer match making for Chao activities plox


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 22, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i played sonic heroes a week ago, i don't get why people think its a bad game? metal sonic kicked ass in it.



Sonic heroes sucked.

We need more chao garden.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 23, 2011)

heroes sucked....why? 

same, we need an improved SA2 type of chao garden but with online and a bigger chao garden.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i played sonic heroes a week ago, i don't get why people think its a bad game? metal sonic kicked ass in it.



I thought it was a bit too repetitive, but other than that I thought it was fine.  The vocal songs were cringe-worthy but there's nothing new about that.  It was a good way to give a lot of the characters attention, though the Sonic cast really is stupidly big at this point.

Also, this is a problem I've had with the semi-newer Sonic games in general but I really hate the 'grading.'  There is nothing fun about being graded.  Being graded sucks.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2011)

Spoken like a dude who constantly gets D's 

Despite being slightly repetitive environment-wise (If I'm not mistaken, the stage design itself actually differed depending on who you were playing as. Might have to give it another a play sometime to fully remember), Heroes was a generally good game; I honestly don't know where the hate comes from. I guess people got bored of the SA style gameplay.

If I were to fault it for anything, it would be the Chaotix storyline, which can go right ahead and f--k itself. Damn collecting missions....


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 23, 2011)

If they were going to do diffrent teams then at least make them good, nobody wants to play as Amy or Big the Cat. The game essentially forces you to play on dumbass mode. Storywise, Heroes officially made Knuckles a 'sidekick' while Shadow took the rival route and Knux reverted to hotheaded mook. The game itself isnt that bad, glitches aside, but needed more variety in level designs and each character should have had there own thing. Instead of every team being speed/fly/strong. And every team having to play the same levels. 

It just got really stale.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Spoken like a dude who constantly gets D's



I do not! 
Well, okay, on some levels I struggle. 

If you're a perfectionist it just adds to the repetitive nature of the game that much more.  Getting the best score with every level with every team? Ugh... this is why as much as I like them, I don't play the DQ games much.  Especially not V.  That one drives me up the wall.  My obsession with getting everything to level 99 causes me much grief.




typhoon72 said:


> If they were going to do diffrent teams then at least make them good, nobody wants to play as Amy or Big the Cat. The game essentially forces you to play on dumbass mode.



Oh, yeah... that was a problem, too. >_>  Amy doesn't bug me as much as Big or Cream or Charmy, though.  Blegh.


Edit: On a very unrelated note, did anyone else watch the Sonic cartoon from the 90's?  I remember liking the half-robot bunny character.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ill take the OVA any day. I love that movie.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2011)

If I were to choose, I'd say Adventures of Sonic was my favorite. I liked SatAM too, but I don't remember s--t from it save the opening for some reason.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 23, 2011)

What's the big deal with Chao Garden ?

What's good in this ?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 23, 2011)

I wish They Make another sonic adventure


man the dremcast was epic


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 23, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> wut? the fuck you talking about in regards to size? i didn't notice anything.



The enemies just look a bit too big for me compared to the other 3D games.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2011)

Demo comes out for the PS3ers today. *fist pump*

Also, for those that haven't been keeping up, apparently, the original Sonic the Hedgehog game is an unlockable. A game within a game?!
I've always though StH1 was kinda meh, still, it's pretty cool that they included it. Jeez, SEGA's like a lover that cheated on you with this game. Pulling out all the stops to say "we're sorry" 
---------------------------------------------------

*More gameplay for your face*.

Some stages we've already seen (some of us, anyway), but near the end, they show off one of the "missions" in the game. Looks like we'll be getting more than just 2 versions of the given stages in terms of design. Also, according to the description, there's a Super Sonic Racing remix. Can't listen to it myself, since I'm in class right now.


----------



## Satou (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah StH1 only had 6 chaos emeralds, but was still cool.  Scrap Brain zone was awesome.  

Racing starts @ 1:30.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 25, 2011)

Sonic 1 being unlockable the the best symbolic extra they could've done with the game.

I m proud, Sega.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2011)

Sonic 1 being an extra is cool, SEGA keeps trying to take my money.. only flaw, they already have it pek 




Nathan Copeland said:


> I wish They Make another sonic adventure
> 
> 
> man the dremcast was epic



This


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 25, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Demo comes out for the PS3ers today. *fist pump*
> 
> Also, for those that haven't been keeping up, apparently, the original Sonic the Hedgehog game is an unlockable. A game within a game?!
> I've always though StH1 was kinda meh, still, it's pretty cool that they included it. Jeez, SEGA's like a lover that cheated on you with this game. Pulling out all the stops to say "we're sorry"
> ...


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2011)

Satou said:


> Yeah StH1 only had 6 chaos emeralds, but was still cool.  Scrap Brain zone was awesome.
> 
> Racing starts @ 1:30.



It's not even that. The game itself is just relatively mediocre to me, which I guess I shouldn't fault it for, since it was the first iteration of the franchise and all. Plus, I'm admittedly bias, holding 2 & 3 up on a pedestal because S3&K was the first Sonic game I ever played. 



ShadowReij said:


> It's good but not better than the original, I wonder if they'll bring back "Living in the city" then.



Yeah, I agree. Cash Cash is a joy to listen to, but the original had a corny-ness about it that can't be beat.

Screw "Living i the City", I think we need some Sunshine up in this bitch


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha, this is interesting. 

Even though I already have the first Sonic in many forms, I think this is quite nice.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 27, 2011)

Some Best Buys are selling the game early 

I already preordered...


----------



## Wicked (Oct 27, 2011)

I totally forget about Chao Garden. If they don't have it in this game.... .


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 27, 2011)

I played the demo, classic sonic's jump isn't heavy anymore!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 28, 2011)

So I was trolling youtube and google for some Sonic Generations news and apparently a cool guy named JackSkellinghog has been releasing a metric SHIT ton of music from the OST, and they're still coming as we speak. I'm still searching for a way to dl them (either most the links have been taken down or he's waiting until he's completely done to release them in bulk), but in the meantime this other cool guy named AestheticGamer has been uploading them to youtube. Just click the link and follow the drop down box to check out what's been dropped so far.



Beware... there be cutscene spoilers beyond those hills. Do NOT click if you're weak-willed
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Speaking of music, for those of us that wanna get our Generations tunes legally



I personally don't have the money or patience to import, but if this OST is anything like Colors, hopefully we'll be getting it here in the states via Itunes and/or Amazon.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2011)

^Awesome, thanks.

And yeah, I think I might buy this from Steam first as is the cheapest and probably for console later on whenever.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 29, 2011)

So which stages are in?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2011)

Vino said:


> So which stages are in?



*Green Hill
Chemical Plant
Sky Sanctuary
Speed Highway
City Escape
Seaside Hill
Crisis City
Rooftop Run
Planet Wisp*

They covered a level of each major game of the franchise but since Sonic 3 & Knuckles are technically the same game, they only picked one stage between the 2. I think it's a decent list but it definitely could be better. Why isn't Icecap in it is beyond me, it's a fan favorite.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 29, 2011)

Umm y is there no multiplayer like in Sonic 2/3.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 29, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Green Hill
> Chemical Plant
> Sky Sanctuary
> Speed Highway
> ...



Where's Mushroom Hill?!??!


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 29, 2011)

Vino said:


> Where's Mushroom Hill?!??!



In the 3DS version


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> Umm y is there no multiplayer like in Sonic 2/3.



This would've been a nice addition but I don't think anyone would miss it. I mean, those are the only Sonic games that actually has co-op, right?

My memory is a little fuzzy when it comes to Sonic, especially since I never played it with someone else to begin with.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 29, 2011)

Death Certificate said:


> In the 3DS version



SEGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Psych (Oct 29, 2011)

From the levels it seems like they have set themselves up for DLC.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 29, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> This would've been a nice addition but I don't think anyone would miss it. I mean, those are the only Sonic games that actually has co-op, right?
> 
> My memory is a little fuzzy when it comes to Sonic, especially since I never played it with someone else to begin with.



forget co-op, i'm talking about VERSUS. Race to the damn finish baby. it only seems natural.

only problem might be  stage changes like truck destroying everything as seen in one player....but they could make versus stages.


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 30, 2011)

So, some gamestops are having a midnight launch . Totally wish mine was but at the least I'm gonna go pay off my preorder in about an hour. Release day is sooo close I can almost touch it.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 30, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> forget co-op, i'm talking about VERSUS. Race to the damn finish baby. it only seems natural.
> 
> only problem might be  stage changes like truck destroying everything as seen in one player....but they could make versus stages.



Oh, versus mode. I kinda remember now....that was fun as fuck.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 30, 2011)

A Midnight release?

SEGA this isn't Sonic Adventure lolol.


----------



## Satou (Oct 30, 2011)

Perhaps this game is is good enough for a midnight release.  Certainly hope so concerning all the hype for this.  Then again, I suppose there's steam as well.  Regardless, I'd like to be able to see Sonic come back strong.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 30, 2011)

You need a story for that to happen which it not the case in this game.


----------



## Light (Oct 30, 2011)

Where the fuck is Shadow?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> You need a story for that to happen which it not the case in this game.



Generations doesn't have a story? That's news... those cutscenes are confusing now.



Drayden said:


> Where the fuck is Shadow?



He's a boss, mang.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 30, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Generations doesn't have a story? That's news... those cutscenes are confusing now.




This is SEGA

your expectations should always be low.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 30, 2011)

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw new voice actorz suk cawk! 

lol sonic fanbase.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2011)

Pfft, people been moaning 'bout the new VAs since Colors. Can't really imagine why; it's like talent isn't a factor when the crime of changing the status quo has been committed. Where the hell were these people when 4Kids haters wanted to rape Jason Griffith to death?

Though I will admit, Lisa Ortitz is head and shoulders above _all_ Amy VAs imo.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 31, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Generations doesn't have a story? That's news... those cutscenes are confusing now.



It DOES have a story, don't listen to the troll.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I looked up more info about this game and it doesn't have a real story. I'm comparing this to Sonic Adventure.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 31, 2011)

The reviews have been coming out now, with 88% the highest and 7.5 the lowest so far. The average seems to be 8 though


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> It DOES have a story, don't listen to the troll.



Heh, I'm aware. Just a little sarcasm on my part. 



Nature Breeze said:


> Well I looked up more info about this game and it doesn't have a real story. I'm comparing this to Sonic Adventure.



Eh, you got me there. It would be nice to have another SA2. Still, Sonic Team are just getting the hang of being competent again with the gameplay. Babysteps.



ElementX said:


> The reviews have been coming out now, with 88% the highest and 7.5 the lowest so far. The average seems to be 8 though



Average gets ruined due to another "3" score ala Jim Trolling. Callin' it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 31, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Well I looked up more info about this game and it doesn't have a real story. I'm comparing this to Sonic Adventure.



Sonic Adventure story can be summarized to "Dr. Robotnik is doing evil things and Sonic needs to stop him", not very deep i dare to say.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Average gets ruined due to another "3" score ala Jim Trolling. Callin' it.



Oh, poo, I was wrong...



Looks like he decided not to troll us this year. Quite shocking.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 31, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Pfft, people been moaning 'bout the new VAs since Colors. Can't really imagine why; it's like talent isn't a factor when the crime of changing the status quo has been committed. Where the hell were these people when 4Kids haters wanted to rape Jason Griffith to death?
> 
> Though I will admit, Lisa Ortitz is head and shoulders above _all_ Amy VAs imo.



Yeah its like the some people who begged & gave head for sega to get rid of the 4kids voice actors now want them back. sorry but who're the one's that sent millions of death threats towards jason griffith? ........yeah what a "loyal" fanbase. plus 2 game's doesn't redeem jason for how awful he was.  dei-dei sonic ftw.

eh....she was decent i guess. i'm used to amy's new VA now, though i don't get whats wrong with shadow's. his sounds fine too me.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2011)

Heh, you calling him Dei-Dei Sonic reminds me of an anectdote. My friends and I know Roger mostly from his RE5 role, so whenever we hear him in something like Bleach or Naruto (or Sonic), we make Chris Redfield jokes. Now, whenever Eggman causes trouble, my friends and I proclaim that Sonic's "Got a job to do, and he needs to see it through." Hell, Sonic can already break boulders. It was a match made in heaven 

Honestly, I haven't heard enough of Kirk to get a concrete opinion of him yet, but from the few cutscenes I heard in Free Riders, he sounds pretty good as Shadow. As for Cindy, her Amy in Free Riders wasn't very good, but from what I hear, she improves in Generations, so I'll stay open minded about her.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 31, 2011)

hmm I wonder what Sega is doing with Sonic after generations?


----------



## ElementX (Oct 31, 2011)

Their next game is Sonic: Revenge of the Werehog, followed shortly by Shadow Generations and Big's Grand Fishing Adventure.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 31, 2011)

Alot of his complaints come off as nitpicks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 31, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Heh, you calling him Dei-Dei Sonic reminds me of an anectdote. My friends and I know Roger mostly from his RE5 role, so whenever we hear him in something like Bleach or Naruto (or Sonic), we make Chris Redfield jokes. Now, whenever Eggman causes trouble, my friends and I proclaim that Sonic's "Got a job to do, and he needs to see it through." Hell, Sonic can already break boulders. It was a match made in heaven
> 
> Honestly, I haven't heard enough of Kirk to get a concrete opinion of him yet, but from the few cutscenes I heard in Free Riders, he sounds pretty good as Shadow. As for Cindy, her Amy in Free Riders wasn't very good, but from what I hear, she improves in Generations, so I'll stay open minded about her.



Lol which is ironic considering when sonic made that one line in colors saying "wow, evil plot or not this place really has a nice view" i went "lol thats something deidara would say. ". TBH i seriously enjoy roger's preformence of sonic quite well, its really fitting compared to his last two since he's not got that cocky-sarcastic personality of his back. 

I was not bothered by Kirk's shadow voice at all, i mean sure he stretched his lines from free riders but he didn't do that in generations, especially his one quote during the final boss which was actually great in my opinion. I'll have to wait for mario & sonic at the london olympic games to get more out of him so i can have a final judgement, but as i stand he's a good fit for shadow.....though Crispin freeman(itachi) would've been cool as well.  Yeah i definatly agree on her preformance in generations, she doesn't have that "minnie mouse" feel anymore when amy got de-frosted which is quite good. I'm betting $20 Kirk & Cindy will do well in the london lympic games.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2011)

They are, but hey he's a critic. They gotta make sure to cover all bases when it comes to the negatives so that you know what you're getting into. I'm just glad Jim gave a decent review in the first place.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2011)

SEGA's advertising team is giving one last hurrah. New EU trailer came out pretty recently. Nothing new, but I feel obligated to post it anyway, especially for us that haven't spoiled the stages for ourselves the past few days.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JScnIrxhXlk&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2011)

Too bad Sonic is the only character you can play as. It's a good start but it looks like it's lacking still..

Go make JSRF


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Too bad Sonic is the only character you can play as.



This is a bad thing?

The fuck is going on?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 31, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is a bad thing?
> 
> The fuck is going on?



well its not necessarily a bad thing its just that it would be cool to see optional playable characters like Tails for an example. 

Kinda like how Luigi is playable in SMG2 or Protoman in Megaman 10. If these character can be optional to play as why not someone like Tails?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 31, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Too bad Sonic is the only character you can play as. It's a good start but it looks like it's lacking still..




....


----------



## Helix (Oct 31, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Too bad Sonic is the only character you can play as. It's a good start but it looks like it's lacking still.



I know. We need more of this guy.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 31, 2011)

^ Ha.


I agree with Nature Breeze.  I would have liked it if Tails and Knuckles were playable.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 31, 2011)

I think silver and shadow could be playable since silver can now use his phychokenetic speed like in the boss fight, and shadow.....yeah we all know he's up there.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 1, 2011)

Fuck those guys I want to play as Cream.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 1, 2011)

Too bad umvc 3 and tekken hybrid is coming out this month or i would get this. but damn it feels like im playing a fuckin pixar movie in the demo


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2011)

Got the game, will be dead to the world for most of the day.

And just a simple suggestion, for those of you that are getting it today or within the next few, keep more spoilerish stuff in tags until at least the 5th, guys.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 1, 2011)

Got it, really fun so far. The casino night dlc from gamestop is absolute shit, I was expecting an actual Night Casino stage, not an actual pinball mini-game that serves no purpose.  

Theme is also pretty lame being all white but at least it matches perfectly with the bottom half of the xbox dashboard, it finally looks like I have a real full sized wallpaper. Remind me again why microsoft decided to give us backgrounds but cover half of it with an ugly grey bar? Their not even making any money off that! That's just plain evil.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Got it, really fun so far. The casino night dlc from gamestop is absolute shit, I was expecting an actual Night Casino stage, not an actual pinball mini-game that serves no purpose.



Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure that's how it was advertised. Among other reasons, that's why I didn't bother to pre-order it.

*sigh* I'm burnt out. Been playing for about 4 hours straight. Halfway finished with story mode. Will finish the rest tomorrow. This game is a hell of a lot more challenging that I thought it would be, which is good, considering how easy Sonic games usually are.

Asakuna, you were right. Cindy's Amy has improved, like exponentially. Guess I gotta stop hating her now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



S ranking Classic Seaside Hill is f--king IMPOSSIBLE without an Aqua-Shield. Kripes...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 1, 2011)

Tails is a playable character in Sonic CD!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 1, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Asakuna, you were right. Cindy's Amy has improved, like exponentially. Guess I gotta stop hating her now.



 yep, cindy's definatly got amy down with her voice acting in generations. she should keep that for the rest of the other sonic games, though i'm having a feeling shadow's voice is getting way more bashed than her's this time around.  still, cindy ftw. 

HOLY FAWK TAILS IS PLAYABLE IN AN EPIC GAME LIKE SONIC CD?!?!?!?! :WOW *mind blown*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 2, 2011)

Playing the game right now, I have to say I love this game. You know, I bought Batman AC, Uncharted 3 and this game and I have to say that with that line-up I'm good. I'm GOOD for the rest of the year (Gears 3 as well but still). I'm surprised this game is that good. SEGA needs to look at what's been said and done towards this game. This is how you make a Sonic game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 2, 2011)

this game is fucking great. the equipable skills was a surprise too. challenges and shit....sooo much unlockables. great package.

though i hate seaside hill. all the bad things about modern sonic shine so much there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2011)

just got the game


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 2, 2011)

ive been considering this game, the only other sonic game ive played was Sonic and Knuckles.

is it worth it?


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 2, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> ive been considering this game, the only other sonic game ive played was Sonic and Knuckles.
> 
> is it worth it?



idk it might not rape your nostalgia bar, this game seems like its for sonic fans.


----------



## Psych (Nov 2, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> ive been considering this game, the only other sonic game ive played was Sonic and Knuckles.
> 
> is it worth it?



Sonic and Knuckles was my childhood game. Looking at the gameplay it looks like Classic sonic is going back to its routes on it. Which is why I am getting it. Cannot play it until the 4th though (PC version).

Most game reviewers I giving it a 7.5+ Some 8+ if this helps any.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2011)

classic crisis city is a hoot.. so is classic city escape.. 

i can see why seaside hill is annoying.. its the only stage so far that i don't enjoy playing.. epic buy..


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> ive been considering this game, the only other sonic game ive played was Sonic and Knuckles.
> 
> is it worth it?



In your position, I'd wait for it a bit. The entire game, being an anniversary celebration, is based primarily to appease the nostalgia of diehard Sonic fans, like Cnorwood said. However, at it's core, it's a genuinely fun and challenging game, and as far as platforming goes, it's the best it's been implemented in a Sonic game since 2.

However, it's pretty damn short (if you're not a perfectionist), and if you're not that big a fan of Sonic, there's not much replay value.

I'd say buy it when it goes down about 10 or 15 bucks, or at least rent it. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Helix (Nov 2, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> idk it might not rape your nostalgia bar, this game seems like its for sonic fans.



So every other Sonic games weren't for people that liked Sonic?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 2, 2011)

Playing on picking this up tomorrow.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2011)

Y'know you've got a gem in your hands when Sonic Retro are pleased.


----------



## Helix (Nov 2, 2011)

Hnnnnnnng, can't wait


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2011)

i knew i'd be addicted to modern city escape pek

i used to play it all the time in my dreamcast


----------



## Naruto (Nov 3, 2011)

Man I want to play this game so bad, but I really don't have the money to burn right now.

I've been watching videos all day


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 3, 2011)

So much fun with this game. And if your PC is still kicking, take it on PC.
So much faster and clean.


----------



## Helix (Nov 4, 2011)

Fucking shit, this game is amazing. It only takes less than 5 hours to beat the main game, but doing all the challenges and unlocking everything should take time. Plus, it is going to be addicting to try to get the best time for every stage. I can't stop replaying the classic green hill zone to get the best time. 

Might as well take in the glory while the game is still young and everyone beats it in 20 seconds.



Going to dump some screenshots I took, the game looks gorgeous. 














*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gotta agree with Helix on this one. Sonic is good again.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 4, 2011)

Bar the stupid boss battle (which clearly needed SOME playtesting) and that the game practically throws Chaos Emeralds in your face (thus making the "Treasure Hunter" achievement redundant since you never actually search for emeralds, the game just gives them to you as rewards) this game is amazing.

Sonic is back and I've never been happier. I'm also glad that the game is actually difficult on some levels and has some amazing platforming. I was afraid it would just be "Push forward until the end" (even though that's what a rival boss pretty much is).

Now time to finish and  complete EVERYTHING. This will take awhile.


----------



## ElementX (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm already hype for DLC. So much potential.

Sonic Team better not try to screw us over with mission packs rather than entirely new levels... but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2011)

All I ask is that they add Ice Cap, or at least something similar like Cool Edge. They can be forgiven for not adding Aquatic ruin, or Lava Reef, since Seaside Hill and Crisis City are both water and lava zones respectively, but a platformer without at least one ice level is like an egg & cheese sandwich without bacon: hell yeah it's delicious, but it doesn't feel quite complete.

...sorry, I'm hungry.


*Spoiler*: _BTW_ 



Does anyone know the password to the statue room?


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 4, 2011)

they should just remake sonic 1-knuckles zones for dlc


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone want to see this for DLC?



along with a remix with this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYxlqTpZ-24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Nov 4, 2011)

I want to see Ice Cap... but I am not betting on any DLC. 

Aside, Sky Sanctuary looks great during the night:


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 4, 2011)

I keep hearing complaints about the final boss (Time Eater) having bad controls and being a rushed boss fight.....is that true?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2011)

Bad controls? No, not that I noticed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But as stated before, it could have stood for some play testing. The area you play in has a lot of activity going on and is a color that makes the rings pretty hard to see. Also, it's hard to tell exactly what you're supposed to be doing: It's a race-type boss, like the rivals, but when you boost you don't get any closer to him until the game wants you to; you're just using it to keep up. Plus, you're given the option to do a homing attack, but it literally doesn't do anything. Although, those two issues don't really hurt you anyway, cuz it doesn't seem like Time Eater can do any actual damage to you.

It's not hard, but the fight seems like more of a cutscene than an actual boss battle, and pales in comparison to every other boss fight in the game.


----------



## Helix (Nov 4, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I keep hearing complaints about the final boss (Time Eater) having bad controls and being a rushed boss fight.....is that true?



Eh, I would have been happy if the final boss didn't exist. As for bad controls? Nah, you just need to know what the heck you are suppose to do. It could have been better but I just didn't really care for it. All of the bosses are piss easy anyway.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 5, 2011)

It's not the controls it's the fact that it was confusing as to what to do and of course it all really depends if the game is in a good mood and wants to let you win. It's the easiest boss ever as it's only push 1 button to win but it's so awkward and most of the time it doesn't work. Poor boss indeed and I'm glad I got an S on him.

Terrible boss but it doesn't detract from the rest of the game in any major way.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 5, 2011)

Please god let the Mushroom zone be DLC


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2011)

My Review! BAM! - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKZ7OnA6dr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 5, 2011)

"alot of shitty stages from sonic 06 still sucked the dick of many men"   :rofl i couldn't stop laughing!



Shirker said:


> Bad controls? No, not that I noticed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ahh true i guess, its just that i was really looking forward to facing time eater in this game that hearing how lame it was kinda made me dissapointed.  could sega make a patch to fix it then?


----------



## DedValve (Nov 5, 2011)

They could but it would still suck.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 5, 2011)

Vino said:


> Please god let the Mushroom zone be DLC



I too hope that, one of my favorite zones ever.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 5, 2011)

DedValve said:


> They could but it would still suck.



how so?


----------



## DedValve (Nov 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> how so?



That boss just sucked in general compared to the others and even then the bosses in general in this game weren't all they could have been.

It'll still be just boost towards the boss except this time you'll actually have to press one other button since the homing attack will work properly. Doesn't change that it'll still suck and is a generally weak boss since there has been far superior super sonic boss battles.


----------



## Van fende (Nov 5, 2011)

Best game I played this year.  Getting the 3DS version too in December.


----------



## Helix (Nov 5, 2011)

00:46:71 this time for Green Hill act 1. I'm slowly improving.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 5, 2011)

fuck time eater boss. can't get a damn ring. and dont nothing work. doesnt even feel like im boosting.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 5, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> fuck time eater boss. can't get a damn ring. and dont nothing work. doesnt even feel like im boosting.



Press and hold boost every 1 full second, the rest is luck.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 5, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> fuck time eater boss. can't get a damn ring. and dont nothing work. doesnt even feel like im boosting.



You don't feel like you are, cuz you're not as far as the game is concerned. 

As for rings, yes, for _*me*_ they are pretty hard to see, and I was playing on a damn 52 inch TV. My only advice would be when you're at about 30 rings, stop boosting, switch to 2D mode and just scan the screen for them. Finding them in 3D mode is like finding a needle in a hay stack (and the needle is made of hay).


----------



## Helix (Nov 6, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> fuck time eater boss. can't get a damn ring. and dont nothing work. doesnt even feel like im boosting.



All I did was continuously held boost, and kept sending a sonic out to use homing attack on all of debris. I believe that knocks the debris into Time Eater and slows him down, allowing you to catch up. Likewise, if you hit anything yourself, that will slow you down. If you do it correctly, you can boost into his stomach for the first hit within 25 seconds of the fight starting. Do the same thing in 2D-field, but I like sticking to the 3D-field for the entire fight even though it takes longer.

Also, once you get the first hit that quickly, you can easily get 100+ rings from damaging him and the playing field will have a lot of rings as well. So, you don't have to worry about finding them for the rest of the fight.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah i beat it. just did not boost whenever my rings got low. hard to control. and hard to see.

so do u get anything for beating the sega genesis?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 6, 2011)

*New standard Sonic*





> In an interview with Gamasutra, Sonic Team head Takashi Iizuka has explained that he would like to make a new standard Sonic in 2012 and the years ahead. Rather than continue on with the formula built with Sonic Generations, it appears Iizuka would like to develop something fresh in the future.
> 
> It seems that as far as current-gen Sonic goes, there have been false starts. The PlayStation 3 Sonic, the first one, was supposed to be a new beginning, and then there was Unleashed, which had good and bad about it. It seems like Generations is yet again starting over; are we at a point where you feel comfortable with the mark you?re making and can move forward?
> 
> I wouldn?t say that I think Generations is a new start. Instead, it?s more of the peaks of the past 20 years, is the way we?re approaching this. Generations is about taking the past 20 years of history and rolling it into one really fun product. I think, as a result, I would like to make a new standard Sonic, a modern Sonic if you will, in 2012 and beyond.



no more unleashed/generation style gameplay???


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm04bXd84Mg[/YOUTUBE]

Just gonna leave this here


----------



## ElementX (Nov 6, 2011)

I ran across some rumors of the next Sonic game. Supposedly Sonic Team (specifically the people that developed Colors) is working with Nintendo on a game called Sonic Dimensions. Apparently it's about Sonic getting split apart into various multicolored Sonics, each with their own abilities (for example red sonic can create explosions but he's slower).

With that concept it doesn't surprise me that Nintendo is helping work on it. Whatever, I  just hope we still get some DLC for Generations.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 7, 2011)

A new modern sonic? But the hedgehog engine is so awesome. Unleashed Daytime stages, Colors and Generations are the best Sonic games in years! I'm very worried about a totally new "reboot" esque sonic.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2011)

Eh, I'm not too worried. Any doubt I had about Iizuka knowing what the hell he was doing vanished when I found that Generations was actually challenging. However, I am confused...

What new could they possibly do with Sonic gameplay-wise? They've covered they've covered a cornecopia of gameplay styles for the franchise. The only thing I can think of is Sandbox-like stages ala Mario 64/Sunshine...?
...Actually, that'd be interesting to see. But not very new.

Either way, if they scrap the Hedgehog engine, I'm gonna miss it. It's arguably one of the best things to happen to the franchise.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 7, 2011)

I think what he meant is that he wants to do a new Sonic game without the classic mode of Generations, just a common modern Sonic like Unleashed and Colors, at least to me that interview doesn't give me any indication that he wants to create a new gameplay style.


----------



## Helix (Nov 7, 2011)

Shirker said:


> What new could they possibly do with Sonic gameplay-wise? They've covered they've covered a cornecopia of gameplay styles for the franchise. *The only thing I can think of is Sandbox-like stages ala Mario 64/Sunshine...?* ...Actually, that'd be interesting to see. But not very new.



ALL OF MY MONEY

Like a boss



For some reason, I am terrible at doing speed runs for modern sonic compared to classic sonic.


----------



## Helix (Nov 9, 2011)

Everyone tired of this game already? C'mon, post your best speed runs so far.

I think people flat out hate doing Planet Wisp Act I because no way should I be top 5.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't speed run, or at least not yet. I'm just trying to S every mission right now. Hit the halfway mark a couple days ago. I can see myself easily logging another week into the bitch.

I actually saw a couple guys complaining about Wisp at the Escapist (though it's the Escapist, so, y'know... sodium chloride and all that). Some people don't like the length of the stage.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 9, 2011)

Sonic game with one character and smelling this bullshit why would you buy this game.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 9, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Sonic game with one character and smelling this bullshit why would you buy this game.



1 - Its considered to be the best Sonic game since SA2
2 - It has Classic 2D gameplay and Modern 3D gameplay so it pleases everyone
3 - It has stages from past games that people loved to death(Sky Sanctuary, City Escape etc) and boss fights as well(Shadow, Metal Sonic)
4 - Classic Tails!!! Fear its cuteness!!!! 

I can't believe that your not pleased with this game. Damn Sonic fans.....


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2011)

Nature Breeze isn't a Sonic fan, it's a troll. One that can't really put a sentence together if past posts are any indication. Pay not attention to it.


----------



## Of The Sand Gaara (Nov 9, 2011)

its a good game but its very easy an very short i completed it day after i got it only thing left is to go back an get trophies :S 

its a good game dont get me wrong but you wont remember it in a couple of weeks an your gonna forget you have it once you most likely get mw3


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2011)

Baby Joe said:


> I've seen videos of this game it looks like so much fun and as a Sonic fan, it makes it even better. It's at times like these that I want a PS3 or a 360....sigh....
> 
> Do the Classic Sonic stages still have the ten minute time limit? I'm just curious....



No. The clock just freezes.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2011)

No, just modern. The only classic characters that make an appearance are Sonic, tails &


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dr. Robotnick/Eggman


----------



## Wicked (Nov 9, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> 1 - Its considered to be the best Sonic game since SA2
> 2 - It has Classic 2D gameplay and Modern 3D gameplay so it pleases everyone
> 3 - It has stages from past games that people loved to death(Sky Sanctuary, City Escape etc) and boss fights as well(Shadow, Metal Sonic)
> 4 - Classic Tails!!! Fear its cuteness!!!!
> ...



Dreamcast Sonics has more than one character. Gameplay I agree on 2s and 3G a good mix but 3d should of been focused on more . 2d is so old )this isn't the 90s anymore). I don't see the casino or the space level .                     Tails sucks


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 9, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Dreamcast Sonics has more than one character. Gameplay I agree on 2s and 3G a good mix but 3d should of been focused on more . 2d is so old )this isn't the 90s anymore). I don't see the casino or the space level .                     Tails sucks



Sonic levels in SA1 and the Sonic/Shadow levels in SA2 were the only thing that was great IMO. 

Tails level in SA1 was alright. The Treasure stages were a pain. The shooting levels were boring. Amy's levels were a dummbed down and slower version of Sonics levels. And I don't need to explain the Big stages. 

I kinda agree with you on focusing more on 3D. and Tails is awesome.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 9, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Sonic game with one character and smelling this bullshit why would you buy this game.



Because I'm not a blowhard and can enjoy a good  great game when I see one


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 9, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Because I'm not a blowhard and can enjoy a good  great game when I see one



He is just buthurt because you can't play as Shadow...


----------



## Wicked (Nov 9, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Sonic levels in SA1 and the Sonic/Shadow levels in SA2 were the only thing that was great IMO.
> 
> Tails level in SA1 was alright. The Treasure stages were a pain. The shooting levels were boring. Amy's levels were a dummbed down and slower version of Sonics levels. And I don't need to explain the Big stages.
> 
> I kinda agree with you on focusing more on 3D. and Tails is awesome.



Still this game should of had more and that big pussy was fun to play catching fish .  I don't even like shadow like that. What bothered me the most was the chao giving you tips and no chao garden. I want to raise my little seeds again


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 9, 2011)

pleased with the game so far; reserved, so got a shit ton of codes


----------



## Helix (Nov 9, 2011)

Man, this stage drive me crazy. So many areas you can fuck up but whatever. I have the top time with this so far:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dn5xArrXZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Van fende (Nov 9, 2011)

Helix said:


> Man, this stage drive me crazy. So many areas you can fuck up but whatever. I have the top time with this so far:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dn5xArrXZo[/YOUTUBE]



Playing Planet Wisp with classic Sonic is pretty challenging.  The level was surprisingly very long.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 10, 2011)

God I love this game!!! But I can't control modern Sonic to save my life! Tho I did have so seizure moment with classic sonic speeding so fast in the first stage. 

To pump myself up i fired up Sonic 2 and sped thru there. still remember everything about that game!


----------



## Helix (Nov 13, 2011)

Man, me and this Slyde dude having a battle for #1 on Planet Wisp Act 1.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 13, 2011)

You want us to pay him a visit?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2011)

Helix said:


> Man, me and this Slyde dude having a battle for #1 on Planet Wisp Act 1.



2:44??! Jeebus Kripes, man.

Though, I am done with all the missions and i just have a couple things to S-Rank before I 100% the game. After that, I might start speed running. Any tips on good items and tricks to use for optimum time with Act 1 stages?


Also, unrelated. Anyone else find it hilarious that fghting Shadow gets you "that DAMN 4th Chaos Emerald"?


----------



## Helix (Nov 13, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> You want us to pay him a visit?



Please. Goddamnit, man, I had to reclaim my spot once again. DAMNIT, MY HANDS WERE SHAKING AT THE END OF THIS.





Shirker said:


> 2:44??! Jeebus Kripes, man.
> 
> Though, I am done with all the missions and i just have a couple things to S-Rank before I 100% the game. After that, I might start speed running. Any tips on good items and tricks to use for optimum time with Act 1 stages?
> 
> ...



Outside of Green Hill and Planet Wisp, I haven't made a dedicated effort in speed runs. All I can say is find the fastest routes possible and keep going through them without fail. Another thing I like to do is whenever there is like a slope or downward-incline, I will spindash and jump, which usually pumpels you above most of the stage.


----------



## TGM (Nov 13, 2011)

Of The Sand Gaara said:


> its a good game but its very easy an very short i completed it day after i got it only thing left is to go back an get trophies :S
> 
> its a good game dont get me wrong but you wont remember it in a couple of weeks an your gonna forget you have it once you most likely get mw3



Most of the older Sonic games are relatively short, and can be easily beaten in a single session. The series has strived on its phenomenal replay value, and this game gets it done perfectly. 

It's the first good Sonic game in over a decade, and one of the top 5 games I've played this gen. This is one I'll be returning to over and over in years to come, and one that won't be soon forgot.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2011)

Thinking about getting this game. Is it better than SA1 and 2?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2011)

By leaps and bounds. The only thing I'd say is considerably worse in this game than either of them is the story.

Well, that and the final boss.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> By leaps and bounds. The only thing I'd say is considerably worse in this game than either of them is the story.
> 
> Well, that and the final boss.



Interesting. This is the first time i've heard a Sonic game was good in a decade. I'm getting this shit for christmas now.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> By leaps and bounds. The only thing I'd say is considerably worse in this game than either of them is the story.
> 
> Well, that and the final boss.



Better than SA2 sure but the first one no. This game doesn't compare to SA1 at all.


----------



## TGM (Nov 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Better than SA2 sure but the first one no. This game doesn't compare to SA1 at all.



SA2 was, itself, better than SA1. Just as this game is better than both, in leaps and bounds. 

Sega finally, FINALLY nailed down 3D Sonic with this game, without any of the crappy gimmicks that held all the previous shitty titles back. No forced side-missions, no forced playable friends, no werehogs, no big, boring hub worlds to chore through, no game breaking glitches, none of that crap. Just pure Sonic fun, the way it shoulda been done over 10 years ago.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2011)

Helix said:


> Man, this stage drive me crazy. So many areas you can fuck up but whatever. I have the top time with this so far:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dn5xArrXZo[/YOUTUBE]



Bet you can't get the top time in greenhill act 1 
[YOUTUBE]4h3mb455Y3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 14, 2011)

TGM said:


> *It's the first good Sonic game in over a decade,* and one of the top 5 games I've played this gen. This is one I'll be returning to over and over in years to come, and one that won't be soon forgot.



Sonic Colors was good.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 14, 2011)

TGM said:


> SA2 was, itself, better than SA1. Just as this game is better than both, in leaps and bounds.
> 
> Sega finally, FINALLY nailed down 3D Sonic with this game, without any of the crappy gimmicks that held all the previous shitty titles back. No forced side-missions, no forced playable friends, no werehogs, no big, boring hub worlds to chore through, no game breaking glitches, none of that crap. Just pure Sonic fun, the way it shoulda been done over 10 years ago.



SA2 has no story and the levels don't compare to first one.


----------



## Helix (Nov 14, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bet you can't get the top time in greenhill act 1
> [YOUTUBE]4h3mb455Y3U[/YOUTUBE]



My time for green hill is 46 seconds. 

I have no friggen idea how to get it around 20 seconds at all.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

TGM said:


> SA2 was, itself, better than SA1. Just as this game is better than both, in leaps and bounds.



Word of warning. It'd be wise not to argue with Nature Breeze much. He's... erm... a bit of a free spirit. Try not to take his words too seriously.



Helix said:


> My time for green hill is 46 seconds.
> 
> I have no friggen idea how to get it around 20 seconds at all.



Hackin' or exploits. That's all I can figure. Probably the 2nd.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirker said:


> 2:44??! Jeebus Kripes, man.
> 
> Though, I am done with all the missions and i just have a couple things to S-Rank before I 100% the game. After that, I might start speed running. Any tips on good items and tricks to use for optimum time with Act 1 stages?
> 
> ...



Hahaha really? That is such an awesome nod.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've installed the game but there's no music, what gives?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2011)

Vino said:


> I've installed the game but there's no music, what gives?



SEGA setting you up


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 16, 2011)

Vino said:


> I've installed the game but there's no music, what gives?



PC I guess ?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah                  .


----------



## Helix (Nov 16, 2011)

Vino said:


> Yeah                  .



Pirated               ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 17, 2011)

Now all that Sega need to do is releasing a Level Maker.
Do it, Sega.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 17, 2011)

This game kicks so much ass! This is one of the best Sonic games I've ever played! Aiming for 100% completion right now. Generations is impossible to put down!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2011)

I really hope they do something worthwhile as far as DLC is concerned. This game is hella fun, I wanna make that clear, but it needs something to add to its re-playability. There's nothing really left to do once you 100% this thing except speedrun, something I myself have never really been into.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 18, 2011)

Just got my GI magazine today. Gameinformer gave Sonic a 6?? Fuck you GI.

Currently going to get all the red rings without the use of a guide but I'm stuck on Speed Highway Act 2. I got all the red rings except 1, the hint from cheese doesn't help either. The Parking lot shortcut (I'm assuming thats the one barricaded where you have to boost or jump to break) there is a red ring that you get to by wallbouncing. But I see no wallbouncing walls to...well wallbounce =/

Only red ring in that one. Currently doing City escape both acts.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 18, 2011)

6.75. But yeah, Im pissed as well....


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2011)

Vino said:


> Yeah                  .



You pirated a bad copy.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 19, 2011)

Dude. this game is the best sonic game since Sonic CD and Sonic and  Knuckles. And its only 30 bucks on steam. Im all for pirating but this one deserves to be paid for.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 19, 2011)

Game Is amazing. and It was worth trading Dark souls in for (only paid like 3 bucks for it in cash )


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Game Is amazing. and It was worth trading Dark souls in for (only paid like 3 bucks for it in cash )



I hope you don't mean gamestop or anything 
It's not worth trading in if you got it for 3 $.
You would be losing value.
Sonic generations is only 30$.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 19, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I hope you don't mean gamestop or anything
> It's not worth trading in if you got it for 3 $.
> You would be losing value.
> Sonic generations is only 30$.



Nooo, you misread what I said. Firstly, 30 is only on Steam >3> and secondly, I got it at gamestop by trading in my Dark souls. But then again I work at gamestop. and there was a trade bonus going on, so I only paid a few bucks out of pocket for it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Nooo, you misread what I said. Firstly, 30 is only on Steam >3> and secondly, I got it at gamestop by trading in my Dark souls. But then again I work at gamestop. and there was a trade bonus going on, so I only paid a few bucks out of pocket for it.


Yea I did misread that.
Gamestop just isn't that great.
I don't like being taken advantage of like that.
You work there you should know how it is.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 21, 2011)

god i want generations so badily!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey.......does anyone remember Chris Thorndyke from sonic x? :ho


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 21, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hey.......does anyone remember Chris Thorndyke from sonic x? :ho



Hmm he ruined the show for me. 

I know some people who actually like him


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hey.......does anyone remember Chris Thorndyke from sonic x? :ho



ALL OF MY KNIVES!!! 

He was fine in the beginning, but then he became a whiny tool that just clung to Sonic and did nothing of particular importance. He felt like less of an character and more of an accessory, especially when the show started covering the Adventure series.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Nov 21, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hey.......does anyone remember Chris Thorndyke from sonic x? :ho



Yes I remember him his infatuation with sonic led me to think he wanted to me more then just friends.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 21, 2011)

i bet the studio got hard off of beatiality yaoi and wanted to omitt it through chris's perspective.  of course that backfired quickly after later episodes, added with a bunch of humans who serve little to no plot-revalance. other than chris thorndyke stealing tails's best friend role for sonic while acting like a fangirl over him. 

and sonic x had potential..... though season 3 was ok i guess.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2011)

3DS Generations was released yesterday.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 24, 2011)

Shirker said:


> 3DS Generations was released yesterday.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 24, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i bet the studio got hard off of beatiality yaoi and wanted to omitt it through chris's perspective.  of course that backfired quickly after later episodes, added with a bunch of humans who serve little to no plot-revalance. other than chris thorndyke stealing tails's best friend role for sonic while acting like a fangirl over him.
> 
> and sonic x had potential..... though season 3 was ok i guess.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=378sODtdVz0[/YOUTUBE]



 Oh, Chris you and your sick obsessions with Sonic.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 24, 2011)

What are the differences between the console version and the 3DS version?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2011)

Different stages, different playstyle (Dimps developed it, so it's more akin to the Rush series) and I'd imagine it would have a slightly altered story as well.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 25, 2011)

What should have happen to chris



As more me, I have to wait till December before I can buy games.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 25, 2011)

3ds has no chao garden

WHACK


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 25, 2011)

3ds has better levels than the console version....thats just fucked up.

Mushroom Hill, Hydrocity, Casino Night...if all of this was in the console version it would be one of the best games of all times. SEGA!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2011)

And it's actually got a 2 player and bonus mode. Although, it seems like there's only 7 stages in total (6 if you're excluding Green Hill). I myself might wait til it goes down 10 bucks or so.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

I was thinking: Am I the only one here who prefers more serious plots like SA and SA2 over the more recent cartoony ventures of Colors and Generations?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I was thinking: Am I the only one here who prefers more serious plots like SA and SA2 over the more recent cartoony ventures of Colors and Generations?



No..

Sonic IMO should always be plot focused. Haven't tried out this game but they should of tried to go back to their old ways and having success like SA1 did.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

I mean, with the premise it has, it seems to fit with being cartoony, but I just prefer darker, serioius stories with these characters.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 25, 2011)

Sega tried to have serious plots, then we got Sonic 06.

When they went cartoony we got Sonic Generations. 

Do the math.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

SA2 was serious and fun.

I just watched all the Generations cutscenes, and ugggh... those new voice actors are putrid. The only ones I like are Sonic's and Tails'.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I mean, with the premise it has, it seems to fit with being cartoony, but I just prefer darker, serioius stories with these characters.



Eh, I'm kinda with Kizaru on this one. I like the darker stories and settings we got with Sonic3&K, CD (I'm assuming) & Sonic Adventure, and I'm on record saying SA2 is one of the best games of the franchise solely because of the story.

Thing is, as time passed, and with Iizuka having stepped down, Sonic Team seem to have forgotten what the hell moderation is. Sonic 06, Secret Rings, Unleashed, Chronicles, all of these games were generally perceived as average at best because the developers focused too much on story and setting and not enough on gameplay. Now, Iizuka's back. When Colors came out, it was seen as the first decent Sonic in years. With Generations out, it's being called the best Sonic game in a decade and both have shitty stories.

Perhaps Sonic Team will let the writers try their hand at a more serious story in the future, but right now ST are just getting the hang of making publicly good games again, and in the end, as much as I love me a good story, gameplay is just more important. Give it time and let them do their thing.

Also: I'd use a lot of words to describe the new voice cast. "Putrid" isn't one of them. These guys, having actual experience and talent, blow the likes of the 4Kids VAs and, yes, even the Dreamcast Era cast out of the water. I can probably see where people are coming from with Amy, Vector and Shadow. The rest? Nah eh, vast improvement.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm sorry, but Knuckles Rouge... everyone sounds awful. Their Sonic X voices were brilliant in comparison (I never had problems with them in the first place.) And when you think about it, the plots for those games weren't too dark, they just either made no sense, or the gameplay suffered, like you said. I can agree that they should give it some time, but I want legit plots with developments and twists back.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 25, 2011)

>2011

>Caring about Sonic VAs

Come on now I thought we were past all this.....


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

I've liked almost every single Sonic VA up until Generations. 4Kids, OVA, and all


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2011)

Hated 4kids. generations + colors voice actors ftw.  i'm glad i won't have to cover my ears anymore after hearing jason's sonic 06 laughter.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

Shadow's new voice makes me want to castrate myself with a spork.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Their Sonic X voices were brilliant in comparison.


[YOUTUBE]-sqTnRroejA[/YOUTUBE]
You're telling me.


Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hated 4kids. generations + colors voice actors ftw.  i'm glad i won't have to cover my ears anymore after hearing jason's sonic 06 laughter.



[YOUTUBE]ytxooM3YnM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Shadow's new voice makes me want to castrate myself with a spork.



David humphrey shadow voice was good, jason griffith's on the other hand sounds like an emo annoying bitch that should get shot and forgotten. i LOVE all the new voices already imo and i think kirk is getting the hand of shadow, thank god sega took away the clowns that were 4kids. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]ytxooM3YnM8[/YOUTUBE]



MAKE IT STOP!!!!!!!  where's rodger when you need one?!


----------



## Wicked (Nov 25, 2011)

That sonic laugh is some torture


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

Griffith was undoubtedly the superior Shadow. Thornton sounds like someone trying to sound cool.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2011)

You changed your avy/sig?  no way, humphrey was the best.  kirk is very close.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

I usually change at least once a day.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2011)

......................change it to sonic adventure 2 next time. :ho


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMZJbAIe3Fs[/YOUTUBE]


 good memories


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2011)

The composers always knew how to make them a badass soundtrack.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah, say what you want about any game, at the end of the day, each one has a rocking soundtrack.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xE5c8ugVYVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2011)

Y'know, when I get a 3DS, my first goal is to get the Rush series, cuz I haven't heard a damn song from those two games that I dislike yet. I also love the heavy use of samples, as displayed in that video. Gives the music a very unique feel.

Never thought I'd hear f--king Public Enemy in a Sonic game.


----------



## SenshiManny (Dec 14, 2011)

I know that this isn't generations related per se but this has been the latest Sonic thread with the most activity as of late. Anyhow.. 



			
				 Sega Blog said:
			
		

> You?ve been waiting for it? and it?s almost here! Re-live the story  of the 1993 original, which sees Dr. Eggman attempting to take control  of time by stealing the Time Stones from Little Planet. Sonic must speed  through levels and travel through time whilst fending off Eggman?s  robots to recover the Time Stones and save the smitten young hedgehog,  Amy Rose.
> One of GamesRadar?s top 100 games of all time, the revamped version  of this popular title will include the original Japanese and US  soundtracks as requested by the fans, and, for the first time, the  ability to play the game as Sonic?s best friend Tails, unlockable by  clearing the game for the first time. _Sonic CD_ also features the first appearance of Metal Sonic, one of Sonic?s most enduring nemeses.
> Sonic CD will be available on multiple platforms, and therefore has  multiple release dates. So here?s your handy guide to when the game will  be available on your chosen device(s).
> *XBLA ? *December 14, 2011 (400 MSP)
> ...




Sad US PSN will have to wait til next week.. But I guess I'll get the iOS version to tide me over til the 20th. Speaking of the iOS version, apparently its price will be $1.99 for a while before it actually changes to $4.99.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Whatever were their Adventure and Adventure 2 voices I liked best, however Amy is a huge improvement in Generations.

Shadow never had a voice as great as Adventure 2 again.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 14, 2011)

I tried the trial version of Sonic CD, looks good, you can choose either the Japanese soundtrack or the American one, you can also choose the original spin dash or the spin dash from Sonic 2, needless to say Sonic 2 spin dash is much better.

Right now i don't have money on my PSN account but maybe tomorrow or something i'll go buy money to buy this.


----------



## Helix (Dec 14, 2011)

This better be out on PC before 2012.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 14, 2011)

Sonic CD. 

I hated installing the PC version of it, took me several tries and i gave up.  but sonic gems collection saved me alot of trouble.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 14, 2011)

I've heard plenty of things about Sonic CD, generally positive, but never bothered to try it after all these years. The HD version would be my first experience with the game. Lookin' forward to the release.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 16, 2011)

I had CD for PC as well. I had that pack that had Sonic 3 & Knuckles + Sonic R + Sonic CD, glad Sega finally decided to re-release this. I thought they hated it or something.

CD was always the hardest sonic game IMO, I wonder why the time stones werent brought back for the reason behind Generations. An updated Sonic going to the past/future animation would have been fucking amazing. Hopefully, they can be the reason behind the sequels (if Sega decides to make any ).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]d-DegQCaVsE[/YOUTUBE]      .


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 16, 2011)

>Sonic CD
>Looks like a classic sonic that I have not touched at all

Where the hell have I been.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 17, 2011)

Don't feel bad, I only found out Sonic CD existed about 3/4 years ago.

The game gets high praise from those that have played it, but it's not really talked about as much as the main 3(and a half) sidescrollers. So weird....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2011)

Vino said:


> >Sonic CD
> >Looks like a classic sonic that I have not touched at all
> 
> Where the hell have I been.



Get ready to gasp in awe at the work of chronic LSD users that happen to be the level designers. CD is a great game but the level design is fucking bananas.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 2, 2012)

Crisis city and Rooftop run have become some of my favorite sonic stages of any game.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

For anyone that's interested, the actual OST comes out on the 11th in Japan. Hopefully we get a Colors release for those of us in the States that wanna contribute.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2012)

Is this game longer than colors & adventure 2?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Psht, no. It's pretty short. At most It'll take you 4 hours to complete the story. A couple hours longer if you complete all the missions. It took me about 2 weeks to S-Rank everything, so if you're a perfectionist that likes 100%-ing your games, you can squeeze a decent length of play time out of it.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 2, 2012)

Am I the only one who found the stages to easy up until Sea side hill thats when it got more difficult. Also I wish they would have put a stage from Sonic 3. These complaints aside this is easily the best Sonic game since the adventure series.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I think of it this way, the game's not so much a full on title as it is a present for Sonic fans. Judging by how other companies celebrate their franchises, Sonic Team could've gotten away with just packaging an old game or 2 and reselling it as an "anniversary edition". But they didn't, they made a short game, a short yet well put together game. I feel they (and 343 industries) should be commended for putting forth such an effort and the atrociously short length can be forgiven. Hell, I dare say justified.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 2, 2012)

So long as we get Generations 2, with more levels, preferably from the classics.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 2, 2012)

Baby Joe said:


> *EDIT: Finished the game and got S rank in all the stages. All I've gotta do is finish all the missions. And you can only play as Super Sonic during the final battle!*



Actually once you beat the game you can go and equip Super Sonic (costs all 100 points) and play as him in either Classic Sonic or Modern Sonic's stages. He's hella fun, flies thru the stages but its a bitch to control.


----------



## Noah (Jan 9, 2012)

Just finished it. I only have two complaints: Not enough classic zones, and complete lack of an epic corny final boss song.

I get that they split it evenly between the generations, but that still makes classic Sonic only getting a third of the attention. Also, classic Knuckles would've been a nice addition.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2012)

Noah said:


> classic Knuckles would've been a nice addition.



Especially if he's playable :3

Sonic Generations 2?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2012)

Sonic Generations 2 should have a special racing mode like all the handheld versions of Sonic has. It's not fair the handhelds always get multiplayer. 

Also I would love to have Tails come back as a partner, like in that mission where you needed him to help you fly. Maybe even have Tails and Knuckles as playable characters and have them reach places Sonic can't. 

Or just bring back Knuckles as a rival :33


----------

